# سلسلة شاركني في تعلم المنشآت غير التقليدية



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخواني الكرام 
اتقدم معكم بفتح حوار تعالي نتعلم معا المنشئات الغير تقليدية - و لست ادعي انني قمت بها من قبل - لكن العلم لا يقف عند حد معين و طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بأول خطوة و من هنا احببت ان نتشارك تعلم المنشئات غير التقليدية 
مآذن - قباب- منشئات صناعية - خزانات مياه بكافة انواعها- صوامع - تغطيات -..................... 
و ادعو من يحب ان نبدأ معا تلك السلسة ممن يجب ان يتعلم ما هو جديد و ادعو زوي الخبرة التصميمية لمتابعتنا في اوقات فراغهم و لو حتي في المباديء العامة ان يدلي بمشاركته و اقتراحه

و اقول اننا مثلا سنتفق اولا برغبتي في دراسة المآذن كلبنة اولي للسلسلة و سوف اقوم بوضع الروابط التي حصلت عليها من الملتقي للمساعدة في التصميم و نضع النموذج الذي سوف يقوم المشتركين بحله و نقارن النتائج 
و ان لاقي الموضوع ترحيبا و مشاركات فعالة سوف ادرج المرفقات وقتما نصل لنتائج ان شاء الرحمن

في انتظار ارائكم و مقتراحاتكم و نتيجة الأستطلاع
ولا تنسوا
خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه
ارجو الدعاء لوالديا بالرحمة و المغفرة و لموتي المسلمين

لا تنسوا وضع رأيكم بالأستطلاع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 يوليو 2010)

فكره رائعه جداجداجدا وان شاء الله من المتابعين الجادين للموضوع 
انا لسا ان شاء الله خريج جديد وان شاء الله اتابع واستفيد من الموضوع
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بيك زميلنا دهشوري و يسرني ان تكون اول المشاركين :84:
فانت خبرة في ورشة العمل الفولاذي نتمني ان نتجاوز عيوب العمل الجماعي التي واجهتك للوصول لعمل ذو نفع للجميع
بارك الله فيك و لك تفويض مني بالرد علي الزملاء و يا ريت تضيف اقتراحاتك و لو انك لم تقم بالتصويت من اولها:61:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (20 يوليو 2010)

very good suggestion


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (20 يوليو 2010)

انت مرة اخرى :60:
فكرة جميلة ولكن اخشى ان يتسرب اليها الفتور كما حدث فى ورشة الاستيل
فالكل كان يشجع الورشة بحرارة فى البداية ثم ما لبث ان تلاشى هذا التشجيع وتحول الى مشاركات روتينية 
على الرغم من اهمية الموضوع
انا لست من المثبطين ولكن اشجع بحذر
الفكرة جميلة ولكن آلية التنفيذ لا بد ان تكون على قدر اهمية الفكرة
والموضوع يحتاج لوجود دعائم اساسية اعتقد انها مشغولة الآن عن الملتقى الآن
أنس - محمود زغلل - سيد الشيخ - حسان 2 - ابن مسعود - محى - ايمن - ابو الأفكار
اعتقد ان تواجد ومتابعة هذه المجموعة يكفى لنجاح اى فكرة فى الملتقى
ارجو توجيه الدعوة اليهم ومعرفة رايهم فى المشاركة من عدمه ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسجل معكم واتفق مع استاذنا الزعيم والبركة في بقية اساتذتنا الذين عرفنا منهم كل حرص على الفائدة مثل الاستاذ الكبير زعيم الاسكندرية واساتذتنا ميشيل ادوارد واسامة نوارة وطارق امين وبقية العقد الفريد...
بالنسبة لاول موضوع موضوع الماذن او لنقل المباني العالية النحيفة عموما اهم ما فيها تطبيق مفاهيم التحليل الديناميكي بصورة صحيحة ...
اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس بحجم الورشة السابقة بحيث انه لو بدأنا فيه بجدية فسننتهي قبل ان يتسلل الملل الى النفوس...لنحرص ان يكون في مدة محدودة ويحاول جميع المشتركين ان يعطوا الموضوع اولوية والثمرة باذن الله كبيرة...

ما هي الخطوة العملية المطلوبة للبدء في الموضوع؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لأخواني الكرام م محمد دهشوري م ميشيل م طارق الزعيم م خالد الأزهري شكرا لتشجيعكم



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> انت مرة اخرى :60:​
> 
> فكرة جميلة ولكن اخشى ان يتسرب اليها الفتور كما حدث فى ورشة الاستيل
> فالكل كان يشجع الورشة بحرارة فى البداية ثم ما لبث ان تلاشى هذا التشجيع وتحول الى مشاركات روتينية
> ...


شكرا لمرور الزعيم
و لست ادري كيف اجد تلك المعرفات لكل الأشخاص الموجودين لو حضرتك عندك المعرف بدقة اكتبه لينا و بعض الأسماء التي ذكرتها حضرتك ظروفهم تمنعهم من التواجد و ربما لو انتظرنا ضاعت الفكرة فانا احبذ ان نبدأ بسم الله و ان تكون النية صادقة في بذل الجهد لتلقي العلم و ان شاء الله ربنا سوف يرزقنا بمن يتابع خطواتنا
و ربما نخوض في الموضوع و ربنا يرزق الغائبين وقت لنا ليتابعونا و لو بقليل من وقتهم
و لو حضرتك شايف اقتراح يصلح لأمكانياتنا في الوقت الراهن تفضل به مشكورا
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسجل معكم واتفق مع استاذنا الزعيم والبركة في بقية اساتذتنا الذين عرفنا منهم كل حرص على الفائدة مثل الاستاذ الكبير زعيم الاسكندرية واساتذتنا ميشيل ادوارد واسامة نوارة وطارق امين وبقية العقد الفريد...
> بالنسبة لاول موضوع موضوع الماذن او لنقل المباني العالية النحيفة عموما اهم ما فيها تطبيق مفاهيم التحليل الديناميكي بصورة صحيحة ...
> اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس بحجم الورشة السابقة بحيث انه لو بدأنا فيه بجدية فسننتهي قبل ان يتسلل الملل الى النفوس...لنحرص ان يكون في مدة محدودة ويحاول جميع المشتركين ان يعطوا الموضوع اولوية والثمرة باذن الله كبيرة...
> ...


بارك الله فيك

بالنسبة للخطوات العملية اقترح
1- طرح النموذج المعماري
2- ادراج الروابط المساعدة لتتسهيل البحث
3- مناقشة الفكرة التصميمية اثناء عمل الموديلينج و من تعترضه فكرة في النمذجة يسأل عنها و نتعاون لحلها
4- نضع مده زمينة مناسبة للتصميم و هذه اتركها لك لتجيبني كم يكفي المئذنة كعمل جماعي نتشارك في تصميمه

في انتظار الردود لأقوم برفع الروابط ان شاء الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (20 يوليو 2010)

بما ان خالد الأزهرى اعجبته الفكرة اذن فقد ضمنا المادة العلمية الأكاديمية للموضوع :75: :75:
المهندس ميشيل ادوارد لم اتعرف عليه الا من خلال مشاركتين ورسالة على الخاص ولكن اشعر ان ورائه الشيء الكثييييييييييييييييييييير :20: وواضح انه عجوز اقصد شباب مثلى :77:
المهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس طارق امين حقيقة لم تجمعنى معهم مشاركة واتمنى ان اتعرف عليهم من خلال هذه المشاركة
عموما على بركة الله ولنرى ما سيكون :61:​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

تمام
ممكن نبدأ في تجميع المواد المتعلقة بالموضوع كل بحسب معرفته ويتم الاطلاع بصورة سريعة على محتويات ما تم جمعه بعدها اما ان نتفق على شكل معماري بحيث يستوفي المتطلبات الانشائية والمعمارية او نطرح مثال لمئذنة جاهزة ومطلوب تصميمها...لنجعل لهذه المرحلة الى يوم الجمعة اعني مرحلة التجميع والاطلاع
ابتداء من يوم السبت نبدأ النقاش في التصميم المعماري والانشائي للمئذنة...
اقترح اقتراح غير ملزم ان يكون القائد الاستاذ ميشيل لانه عنده معرفة بالكودين المصري والبريطاني ومعرفته بالتحليل الديناميكي ممتازة جدا...



> المهندس ميشيل ادوارد لم اتعرف عليه الا من خلال مشاركتين ورسالة على الخاص ولكن اشعر ان ورائه الشيء الكثييييييييييييييييييييير وواضح انه عجوز اقصد شباب مثلى
> المهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس طارق امين حقيقة لم تجمعنى معهم مشاركة واتمنى ان اتعرف عليهم من خلال هذه المشاركة
> عموما على بركة الله ولنرى ما سيكون


رايتك تكتب رد ومن شدة تعبي ضغطت ارسال مشاركتي بدل تجديد الصفحة...
الاخوة والاساتذة الذين ذكرتهم من نجومنا الذين نفخر بهم هنا..ان شاء الله يشرفونا في الموضوع ونستفيد منكم ومنهم...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

علي بركة الله سوف ابدأ في رفع الروابط و تحميل الملفات

ان شاء الله هذا الرابط به جميع الروابط التي وجدتتها عندي من الملتقي الكريم و قد اوردتها سابقا ضمن مشاركة للأخ مصعب وبه مخططات لمساجد كاملة نشكر كل من ساهم فيها جميعا جزاهم الله خيرا لكن لم يكن هناك تبلور للفكرة ان نبدأ في التصميم الفعلي
اليكم الرابط و بعدها اقدم النموذج المقترح لنبدأ بنقاشه ان شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197092.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع شامل لكل ما يتعلق بالمباني النحيفة العالية وخاصة الماذن وعندي اسئلة كثيرة متعلقة بالموضوع ابتداءا من المكان الانسب للمئذنة و كيفية اختيار المواد ومتى نستخدم الخرسانة المسلحة وما هي قيود استخدام الحوائط الحاملة وكيف نعمل على تقوية المئذنة عندما يتم انشاءها باستخدام مواد خفيفة وما هي حدود الارتفاع واقتراح المعالجات عندما يزيد الارتفاع بصورة كبيرةوكيفية اختيار القواعد هذا غير التحليل والتصميم واخذ تاثير الرياح والزلازل ..الخ الخ..المهم لو ابتدأنا فيمكن التطرق لكل هذه النقاط وغيرها


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> علي بركة الله سوف ابدأ في رفع الروابط و تحميل الملفات
> 
> ان شاء الله هذا الرابط به جميع الروابط التي وجدتتها عندي من الملتقي الكريم و قد اوردتها سابقا ضمن مشاركة للأخ مصعب وبه مخططات لمساجد كاملة نشكر كل من ساهم فيها جميعا جزاهم الله خيرا لكن لم يكن هناك تبلور للفكرة ان نبدأ في التصميم الفعلي
> اليكم الرابط و بعدها اقدم النموذج المقترح لنبدأ بنقاشه ان شاء الله
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197092.html



وهذا مشروع تخرج جميل ..اظن نه يمكن اعتباره اساس للورشة
http://ifile.it/1o2xv8z/mathen.zip

منقول


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة قيمة بواسطة ashraf2006



> ]بالنسبة لتصميم المأذنة الموضوع سهل جدا وبسيط
> انت هتعتبرها انها كابولى (Cantilever) خرسانة القاعدة بتاعتة Fixed وهتعرضة لاحمال الرياح
> واحمال الزلازل
> بالنسة لاحمال الرياح ممكن لو انت فى القاهرة تعتبرها حمل موزع على طول المأذنة (t 0.1 t/m2
> ...



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8411.html


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

احمال الرياح تزداد اخي الكريم كلما زدنا في الأرتفاع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

من متابعتي في الملتقي لبعض الموضوعات نقلت لكم هذه المشاركات للزميل الكريم ميشيل كي لا نعود باجهاده بالجواب عن اسئلة متكررة اضيف كل ما يتعلق بموضوع دراستنا


> > mecheil.edwar
> > بالنسبة لتصميم المئذنة :-
> > 1- نعتبر النظام الأنشائى عبارة عن أربعة أعمدة ترتبط مع بعضها البعض بكمرات خرسانية على مسافات رأسية كل 3 متر أو حسب الشكل المعمارى المطلوب للمئذنة​
> > 2- ثانيا بعمل موديل ثلاثى البعاد بأحد برامج التحليل الأنشائى المختلفة كبرنامج الساب أو الأستاد برو أو الروبوت ويمكن أيضا أستخدام برنامج الأيتابس​
> > ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة 2


> *اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad choghari
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة 3 سؤال من إقرأ و اجابته من م ميشيل


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mecheil.edwar
> 
> 
> شكرا لك ولكلماتك الطيبة
> ...





> وبخصوص تساؤلك لو لدينا مئذنة بأرتفاع 70 مترا وكيفية حساب القوى المؤثرة عليها
> لنحاول أولا تبسيط المسألة
> المسألة ببساطة عبارة عن عمود رأسى بأرتفاع 70 مترا عليه قوى أفقية لنفترض أنها منتظمة التوزيع تلك القوى هى أما أحمال رياح أو احمال زلزالية
> 
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

*هذا تصميم مئذنة كامل من تصميم المهندس محمد الظبياني مشروع تخرج من جامعة مؤتة في الاردن 
ارجوا الاستفادة والدعاء*​



*الملفات المرفقة*




Design of Minaret.pdf‏ (256.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 55) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204332.html

رابط الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

تابع نفس الموضوع و الردود كلها للمهندس القدير ميشيل


> *اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hasan86
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

تابع 


> *اقتباس:*
> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abed3ab
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

تابع اجابات م ميشيل


> *إستكمالا لتفاصيل شرح تصميم المئذنة
> 
> كثير من المآذن يتغير قطاعها من ارتفاع لأخر وفقا للمعماري و ارفق احد تلك القطاعات و التي اود ان اسئل عن
> 1-كيفية حساب عزم القصور الذاتي لها اولا
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

استكمل استفساري عن مركز ثقل العمود المرفق بهذا الشكل 
بالنسبة للسلم اذا كان حلزوني مباني خرسانية او ستيل يكون خارج حسابات المساحات و عزم القصور الذاتي مما يزيد من قوة القطاع و نضعه في اعتبار انه قوي راسية مؤثرة؟

في احد اوامر الأوتوكاد يمكن الحصول علي القصور الذاتي للمساحات من خلال امرinquary فهل يمكننا الأستفادة من الأتوكاد معنا في الحسابات الأنشائية؟

في حالة مثل سؤال سابق لأحد الأخوة الأعضاء علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176106.html
ان تكون المنارة اعلي المبني هل نقوم بتمثليها كما سئلت من قبل في الmodeling ام ندرسها منفصلة ثم نقود بوضع ردود افعالها علي بلاطة المبني ؟ و هل للمئذنة في تلك الحالة اشتراطات خاصة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> بخصوص حساب عزم القصور الذاتى لو دائرة يمكنك أستخدام معادلة حساب الشكل الدائرى
> ولكن فى الغالب طالما أننا نستخدم برامج التحليل الأنشائى فلا داعى لعمل ذلك
> 
> بالنسبة لحساب السمك طبعا المفروض أن اللى يحدد السمك يكون مهندس أنشائى لكن أحنا ممكن نختلف مع المعمارى فى قطر المئذنة لأن القطر ممكن مثلا يكون غير كافى ولو أن ده نادرا ما يحدث لأن وجود السلم بداخل المئذنة بيجعل عرض المئذنة كافى للتصميم ومقاومة الأحمال الجانبية
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mecheil.edwar 

 
بخصوص حساب عزم القصور الذاتى لو دائرة يمكنك أستخدام معادلة حساب الشكل الدائرى 
ولكن فى الغالب طالما أننا نستخدم برامج التحليل الأنشائى فلا داعى لعمل ذلك


هل تعني حضرتك بذلك انني احصل علي نتائج التصميم من البرنامج نفسه؟

انا اقوم عادة باخد الstrainng action من البرامج ثم التصميم بعيدا عن البرامج فهل هذاما تعنيه؟

بالنسبة لحساب قوي الرياح فان المئذنة قطاعها مفرغ كما مرفق بالشكل فهل احسب اقصي قوة علي اكبر مساحة موجودة و تتركز في منسوب نصف الدور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند النمذجة هل اضع العمود الداخلي - عمود الفحل - و الذي يحمل السلم في الموديليج ؟؟؟؟
بالنسبة لقوي الزلازل كيف امثلها علي مثل هذا القطاع؟

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا م ميشيل لحسن التواصل و سعة الصدر




لأ الساب بيعمل تحليل وتصميم ده لو كمرات وأعمدة بالنسبة للعناصر القشرية من الأجهادات نقدر نحصل على قيمة التسليح
بالنسبة لحساب الرياح بناخد القطر الأكبر للمئذنة وبنعتبر أنه فى نتوءات لأن ده بيعطى وند أكبر وبنهمل مساحات الفتحات لأن الفتحات بتقلل من المساحة المعرضة لضغط
لو عاوزة تضعى الأحمال على الشيل إليمنت مفيش مشكلة لو عاوزة تجميعيها كحمل مركز وتضعيها عند كل بلاطة مفيش مشكلة 
بالنسبة للعمود الداخلى على حسب النظام الأنشائى للسلم 
يعنى ممكن للتسهيل نهمل السلم بس ناخد تأثيره كوزن ونحل كحل مبدئى المئذنة ونشوف النتائج ماشية إزاى
بعد كده نعمل موديل كامل مشتملا على السلم والعمود الداخلى وكل تلك التفصيلات بعد ما نكون حددنا الشكل العام للمئذنة

بالنسبة لقوى الزلزال غالبا اللى ها يحكم التصميم الوند لود بس ممكن ناخد تأثير أحمال الزلازال كنسبة من الحمل الرأسى للمئذنة بناء على الكود ال يو بى سى دى غالبا بتكون فى حدود 2- 4 % من وزن المئذنة مرة ناخد تأثيرها فى أتجاه أكس ومرة فى أتجاه واى
برضه ممكن نضيفها بنفس طريقة أضافة الوند لود

أنقر للتوسيع...

عموما ان شاء الله الجأ لحساب المساحات بالطرق القديمة و moment of inertia ونري مدي نفع الأوتوكاد في تلك القيم و اذكرها 
و كذلك التصميم مانيول 
*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تمام
> ممكن نبدأ في تجميع المواد المتعلقة بالموضوع كل بحسب معرفته ويتم الاطلاع بصورة سريعة على محتويات ما تم جمعه بعدها اما ان نتفق على شكل معماري بحيث يستوفي المتطلبات الانشائية والمعمارية او نطرح مثال لمئذنة جاهزة ومطلوب تصميمها...لنجعل لهذه المرحلة الى يوم الجمعة اعني مرحلة التجميع والاطلاع
> ابتداء من يوم السبت نبدأ النقاش في التصميم المعماري والانشائي للمئذنة...
> اقترح اقتراح غير ملزم ان يكون القائد الاستاذ ميشيل لانه عنده معرفة بالكودين المصري والبريطاني ومعرفته بالتحليل الديناميكي ممتازة جدا...
> ...


أخى الفاضل الفائق الأحترام المهندس خالد الأزهرى
لا أعرف كيف أرد تلك الكلمات وذلك التشجيع وهو ليس غريبا على شخص ذو خلق مثلك 
يعنى الواحد بيتعلم منك الذوق والأسلوب الراقى فى تشجيع الاخرين 
أتمنى لك أخى الغالى مزيدا من النجاح والتفوق دائما 
ويشرفنى أن أساهم بذلك الموضوع وأن أستفيد من تلك المناقشات والحوارات البناءة والنافعة لنا جميعا فكلنا طلاب للعلم والمعرفة 
زادك الله وأغناك من فضله ونعمه 
وتقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> بما ان خالد الأزهرى اعجبته الفكرة اذن فقد ضمنا المادة العلمية الأكاديمية للموضوع :75: :75:
> 
> المهندس ميشيل ادوارد لم اتعرف عليه الا من خلال مشاركتين ورسالة على الخاص ولكن اشعر ان ورائه الشيء الكثييييييييييييييييييييير :20: وواضح انه عجوز اقصد شباب مثلى :77:
> المهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس طارق امين حقيقة لم تجمعنى معهم مشاركة واتمنى ان اتعرف عليهم من خلال هذه المشاركة
> عموما على بركة الله ولنرى ما سيكون :61:​


 حينما تقرأ مشاركة تتسم بالمرح وروح الفكاهة لابد أن تكون لزعيم الأسكندرية صاحب الروح السمحة
تحية لك أخى الفاضل وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة 
ويسعدنا جميعا وجودك وحضورك معنا بملتقى المهندسين العرب
ولنلتقى دائما - بإذن الله - بكل الخير
تقبل منى أخى الفاضل خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

أتوجه بالشكر- كل الشكر - لزميلتنا المهندسة إقرأ وإرتقى لما تقوم به من جهد فائق لتلك الدراسة والتى ستعود بالنفع لنا جميعا بإذن الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 يوليو 2010)

> خالد الأزهري
> اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع شامل لكل ما يتعلق بالمباني النحيفة العالية وخاصة الماذن وعندي اسئلة كثيرة متعلقة بالموضوع ابتداءا من المكان الانسب للمئذنة و كيفية اختيار المواد ومتى نستخدم الخرسانة المسلحة وما هي قيود استخدام الحوائط الحاملة وكيف نعمل على تقوية المئذنة عندما يتم انشاءها باستخدام مواد خفيفة وما هي حدود الارتفاع واقتراح المعالجات عندما يزيد الارتفاع بصورة كبيرةوكيفية اختيار القواعد هذا غير التحليل والتصميم واخذ تاثير الرياح والزلازل ..الخ الخ..المهم لو ابتدأنا فيمكن التطرق لكل هذه النقاط وغيرها


 
بناءا علي كلام حضرتك تقدمت لقسم الهندسة المعمارية بمشاركة جديدة بها استفساراتك و ان شاء الله عندما يصل الجواب نرفقه بالموضوع فكرتك رائعة جزاك الله خيرا و اليكم الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210540.html#post1748026






mecheil.edwar قال:


> أتوجه بالشكر- كل الشكر - لزميلتنا المهندسة إقرأ وإرتقى لما تقوم به من جهد فائق لتلك الدراسة والتى ستعود بالنفع لنا جميعا بإذن الله


الشكر لله عز و جل و نحن نقدر جهودك الغالية و وقتك الثمين و ايجابك لدعوة م خالد الأزهري لمتابعة الموضوع و نسعد بحضرتك و بارشاداتك معنا
ربنا يرزقنا الأخلاص و النية الصادقة في كل اعمالنا 

في ظاهرة غريبة اني وجدت اليوم عدد المشاهات يعدي مئة مشاهدة و من كتب تعليقا او شارك نقدر نعدهم علي اصابع اليد و هذا يثير قلقي لعدم تفاعل الأعضاء مع الموضوع و لست ادري معني ذلك

عموما نعطي المزيد من الوقت للتوقعات و نكمل اول خطوة ان شاء الله و لا نرجم الغيب و ما به الخير نتمناه من الله

و ننتظر اثراء موضوعنا بمتابعتكم المستمرة و النقد الذي سنتقبله ان شاء الله لتقويم السلبيات و طرح افكارجديدة و تصحيح اخطاءنا اولا بأول ليرتقي الموضوع لدرجة جيدة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmze (21 يوليو 2010)

فكرة حلوة ومتابع معاكم باذن الله وبحب التواصل العلمى الدائم لانى دائما لا اشعر بالفراغ الا وامتلأته بالعلم والبحث الحصرى


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (21 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جميلة لكن ستواجهنا مسالة هي عدم تواجد الاعضاء المشاركين كلهم في نفس الوقت... كذلك احيانا يكون الرد بعد يوم او اكثر من طرح فكرة او موضوع وهذا يفقد ال مناقشة الكثير من المعلومات المهمة ... لكني اوافقكم على المشروع وارجو لكم التوفيق ومنك نستفيد...مع تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 يوليو 2010)

بعد اول رد يصلني من منتدي الهندسة المعمارية هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11138.html

وقد فتحته ظننت ان الرد به مختصر يوفي اجابات الأنشائي دون الخوض في تاريخ العمارة و مناقشات قد لا تكون محل افادتنا في الدراسة الحالية فسآخذ بعض الوقت للبحث علي النت او مشاورة معماريين لوضع ملخص و ان تعثرت المعلومات و تأخذ من الوقت الكثير نتركها مفتوحة لوقت لاحق و نبدأ بالعمل الأنشائي ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​على بركة الله وأنا ضيف عليكم فبرجاء تقبلونى معكم مع الاساتذه الكبار لكى ننهل من علمهم 
تقبلى تحياتى وادعو بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​على بركة الله وأنا ضيف عليكم فبرجاء تقبلونى معكم مع الاساتذه الكبار لكى ننهل من علمهم
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى وادعو بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


 
يشرفنا تواجد حضرتك معانا و متابعتنا و الأستفادة من خبرات حضرتك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 يوليو 2010)

برنامج اكسل للتصميم الانشائي لمئذنه مسجد تبعا للكود ibc2000 - ubc1997

موضوع للاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 يوليو 2010)

تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة

(تصميم المداخن والمآذن والأبراج على الرياح)

ابو الحلول


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 يوليو 2010)

مواضيع مهمة للاستاذ المهندس ابوبكر لابد من استصحابها
تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى-
تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكة الثانية -
تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الرياح


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 يوليو 2010)

من قسم الهندسة المعمارية
موضوع تحفة
 أجزاء المسجد المعمارية

ياريت لو كان معه صور


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 يوليو 2010)

من المواضيع التي سنحتاج للتطرق اليها موضوع فواصل الهبوط بين المئذنة وبناء المسجد...ارجو الا ننساه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> من المواضيع التي سنحتاج للتطرق اليها موضوع فواصل الهبوط بين المئذنة وبناء المسجد...ارجو الا ننساه


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي خالد علي اثراء الموضوع بالروابط السابقة 
بالنسبة لموضوع فواصل الهبوط نقطةهامة فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## taha aref (22 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

مــ ــسجـــ ـــــــد عــ ـــلى المــ ــــــــاء 

أثناء تجولي في النت رأيت هذه الصورة وهي لمسجد..

يقع في ماليزيا ..

وهو الاول والفريد من نوعه بكبره..

ويتسع لاكثر من 2000 الفين مصلي
منقول من قسم الهندسة المعمارية اعجبتي فكرته قلت ننقل الصورة و في نهاية كلامنا عن التصميم نبقي نناقش افكاره من ناحية تصميم القواعد او اي خاطرة تطرأ امامنا ان شاء الله 
وجددت ان البحث المعماري عن تصميم المساجد اخد وقت دون الوصول للهدف المرجو لذا سأورد اختصارا للفكرة المعمارية العامة و بعدها ارفق ان شاء الله ملف الرسم و نبدأ بحول الله و قوته


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
البحث في صفحات المعماريين عن تصميم المساجد لما تحويه من قباب و مآذن و هو موضوع دراستنا اخد وقت و لما اصل الي اجابات الأخ خالد الأزهري لذا وضعت الملف المرفق عن الأشتراطات المعمارية للمساجد لمن احب معرفة المزيد خروجا من ان يكون الموضوع ليس ذو اهمية كبيرة للأنشائيين فعلي من يرغب ان يشاهد المرفق و يتسلل الملل من الأعداد للموضوع

و اقول انه الملخص

بتحديد المسجد نحدد عدد الأفراد فيه و المساحة الكافية لكل فرد و تحديد الأمكانيات المتاحة لأختيار الطراز المناسب لتلك التكاليف و حود الأرتفاعات المسموحة يتحدد الطراز المعماري 
و هذه صور للمسجد الذي سنقوم بدراسته ان شاء الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

رابط الملف المعماري للمسجد محل الدراسة 

اقترح
ان نحدد منطقة المبني و لتكن القاهرة 
ال fcu = 250 kg\cm2
fy=3600kg\cm2
الكود المستخدم الكود المصري
التصميم ببرنامج الساب 
و بعد اطلاعكم علي الملف و نقص اي معلومات تتفضلوا بالتعليق 
اود اعرف من منكم سوف يقوم بالنمذجة و الحل لنتبادل النتائج المحتومة و نقدر الوقت للنقاش ان شاء الله
http://www.multiupload.com/XCXLCJ4L49


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 يوليو 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> انت مرة اخرى :60:
> فكرة جميلة ولكن اخشى ان يتسرب اليها الفتور كما حدث فى ورشة الاستيل
> فالكل كان يشجع الورشة بحرارة فى البداية ثم ما لبث ان تلاشى هذا التشجيع وتحول الى مشاركات روتينية
> على الرغم من اهمية الموضوع
> ...



زعيمنا الغالي : أحنا من بعدك و ألف شكر لهذا الاطراء من زعيم لشعبه و الذي ليس من عادة الزعماء و المدراء. و لكنه من شيم زعيمنا بهذا المنتدى . و هناك الكثير الكثير من زملائنا ممن يغنون اي عمل و فكرة . 

الفكرة التي وضعتها الأخت أقرأ وارتقي 
فكرة جميلة و في إحدى أمسيات الحوار مع الأخ خالد الأزهري كان يناقش نفس الفكرة 
و لكن كما قال الأخ الزعيم إن لم يكن هناك أساس لوضع آلية عمل فإن الفكرة و تطبيقها لن يكتمل 
كما حصل في ورشة الستيل . 
و قد اتفقت مع الأخ خالد الأزهري أن أي عمل يجب ان يخطط له ويكون له موعد محدد من كل أسبوع 
و موضوع محدد نجهز انفسنا لمناقشته ووضع المراجع التي نستند عليها بالنقاش و يمكن مناقشة الموضوع بأكثر من مرجع أو كود لنرى أوجه المقاربة و الاختلاف و علينا في كل مشاركة ان نكون بنائيين نبتعد عن كلمات الشكر ليكون أي موضوع بمثابة مرجع. 
أرجو مشاركتي زعيمنا بأي أفكار لنجاح العمل و أسأل الأخ خالد الأزهري 
لذلك أيضا . حيث دار حوار بهذا الصدد معه 

و جزى الله الأخت أقرأ وارتقي كل خير
و السلام عليكم


----------



## م.إسلام (22 يوليو 2010)

ممكن plan معماري للمسجد موضح عليه المساقط و المناسيب و أيضا قطاع رأسي للمسجد مبين عليه المناسيب باختصار نريد رسم معماري ع الأوتوكاد أو غيره للبدء في العمل و اختيار ال statical system و غالبا سيكون frames , نريد أيضا تقرير للتربه التي سيتم بناء المسجد عليها و موقف المياه الجوفيه هل منسوبها مرتفع أم منخفض أم متردد أم لا يوجد مياه جوفيه لنعمل على بينه و نور , مطلوب أيضا المكان المقترح لعمله لأن ذلك بشكل أو باخر سيؤثر في طريقة التصميم حيث أن عمل مسجد في مكان مكتظ بالسكا ليس كعمله في منطقه نائيه و المطلوب ليس عمله على برنامج و نمذجته و لكن الفائده الكبرى في حله بطريقه يدويه ثم عمل verification باستخدام الساب أو غيره و شكرا لسعة الصدر


----------



## رشا الجواد (22 يوليو 2010)

ارجو ان تقبلوني معكم فأنا من مشجعي هذه الفكرة بشدة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> و لكن كما قال الأخ الزعيم إن لم يكن هناك أساس لوضع آلية عمل فإن الفكرة و تطبيقها لن يكتمل
> كما حصل في ورشة الستيل .
> و قد اتفقت مع الأخ خالد الأزهري أن أي عمل يجب ان يخطط له ويكون له موعد محدد من كل أسبوع
> و موضوع محدد نجهز انفسنا لمناقشته ووضع المراجع التي نستند عليها بالنقاش و يمكن مناقشة الموضوع بأكثر من مرجع أو كود لنرى أوجه المقاربة و الاختلاف و علينا في كل مشاركة ان نكون


 
اذن في انتظار مشاركاتكم للبدأ في الموضوع و استمراريته فالهدف مناقشات فعالة مفيدة
لذا سأترك سعة من الوقت لمناسبة ظروف الجميع و لمن لديه افكار تساعد في تنظيم الموضوع فليدلي بها كي لا يفتر الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> رابط الملف المعماري للمسجد محل الدراسة
> 
> اقترح
> ان نحدد منطقة المبني و لتكن القاهرة
> ...


 


> م.إسلام
> ممكن plan معماري للمسجد


اخي الملف المعماري موجود عالرابط لكن حضرتك لم تنتبه له اقرأ المشاركة السابقة و ستجد اجاباتك


> رشا الجواد
> ارجو ان تقبلوني معكم فأنا من مشجعي هذه الفكرة بشدة


تنورينا اخت رشا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يوليو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> زعيمنا الغالي : أحنا من بعدك و ألف شكر لهذا الاطراء من زعيم لشعبه و الذي ليس من عادة الزعماء و المدراء. و لكنه من شيم زعيمنا بهذا المنتدى . و هناك الكثير الكثير من زملائنا ممن يغنون اي عمل و فكرة .
> 
> الفكرة التي وضعتها الأخت أقرأ وارتقي
> فكرة جميلة و في إحدى أمسيات الحوار مع الأخ خالد الأزهري كان يناقش نفس الفكرة
> ...



السلام عليكم استاذنا ابا الافكار..بالفعل جرى النقاش وكان الاشكال في انه ليست كل المشاركات يمكن ان تكون مرجع يعتمد عليه لان كثير من المشاركات تكون مرتجلة ويرد فيها الخطأ غير المقصود...
فكرتكم في تثبيت وقت هي بلا شك الافضل وهي صالحة للمشاريع طويلة الامد مثل الترجمة او مناقشة المشاريع الكبيرة ..لكن لا اظن ان هذا يتعارض مع الاستفادة من خبراتكم ومعارفكم في مثل هذا الموضوع الذي تفضلت المهندسة اقرأ بطرحه هنا..
اعتقد اننا لو بدانا بالمتاح حاليا سيزيد المهتمين بالفكرة الكبيرة..كما حصل في الورشة السابقة التي كانت محاولة ورغم ما كان فيها من قصور الا ان المحاولة اثبتت انه في الامكان تكرارها بطريقة احسن ..وهذا ما ننتظره بعد فترة باذن الله...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الي حضراتكم معماري المئذنة التي سنقوم بتصميمها من اراد ان يشارك معانا في القيام بخطوات التصميم فليتفضل و اي استفسار يقابله يتفضل بيه و كما عودنا اساتذنا الأفاضل بيقدموا لنا ارشاداتهم
و نبدأ اليوم بفضل الله تعالي البدأ بعملية النمذجة
حيث تركنا وقت كافي لردود الأعضاء 
شكرا لكل من ساهم معنا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اعتقد ان كل كلمات التقدير التى تعودنا عليها لا تستطيع ان تصف احساسنا بمجهودات حضرتك يا بشمهندسه 
الحقيقه مجهود بات واضحا جدا والجديد ان يؤتى المجهود ثماره ان شاء الله
موضوع اكثر من ممتاز ومتابعه اكثر تميز وان شاء الله ربنا ينفعنا جميعا بالعلم 
جزاكى الله عنا كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يوليو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اعتقد ان كل كلمات التقدير التى تعودنا عليها لا تستطيع ان تصف احساسنا بمجهودات حضرتك يا بشمهندسه
> الحقيقه مجهود بات واضحا جدا والجديد ان يؤتى المجهود ثماره ان شاء الله
> موضوع اكثر من ممتاز ومتابعه اكثر تميز وان شاء الله ربنا ينفعنا جميعا بالعلم
> جزاكى الله عنا كل خير


 
يا اهلا و سهلا بالخريجين الجدد كيف حالك اخ دهشوي

انا لا استحق ثناءا ولا ابذل جهدا انما يستحق هذا الثناء الأفاضل :30::30::30:الذين لا يضنون بعلمهم و اوقاتهم لمساعدتنا زادهم الله بسطة في العلم و الرزق و حبب خلق الله فيهم و روحهم العالية التي تدفعنا للأمام
يلا يا زميلي العزيز نبدأ شغل بقي اتكلمنا كتير
افتح الملف و فكر و عايزين ندخل في الموضوع:60: في انتظار تفاعلاتك و اسئلتك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يوليو 2010)

بداية اسئل في عملية النمذجة

بالنسبة لنمذجة المرحلة الأولي من القطاع هل اختار 
1-storage structure
ام ارسم شكل القطاع في الأتوكاد علي انه frame و اصدره للكاد ثم اقوم بعمل extrude ?????

2- بالنسبة للكمرات التي ورد ذكرها في مشاركات سابقة بنفس الموضوع و التي توضع كل ارتفاع 3 متر هل نقوم برسمها اثناء النمذجة ام سنتعتبر وظيفتها لمقاومة ال lateral forces الناتجة من الحمل الرأسي و احمال الرياح او الزلازل ايهما اكبر
3- البلاطة الأفقية المرافقة لتلك الكمرات هل ندخلها ايضا في النمذجة
4- تخانة القطاع للمئذنة هل نفترضة اقل قيمة بالكود باعتبار المئذنة حائط خرساني 
5- بالنسبة لمراحل التغيير في القطاع من شكل لأخر ما هو الأرتفاع الكافي للتغير كيف نقوم مبدأيا بحسابة فلو اخدنا المئذنة تحت الوزن الذاتي و الحمل الراسي فقط سنعتبر حمل مركز علي كابولي لينتقل الي عمود اخر بقطر اكبر هل نقوم بتلك الحسابات تقريبا

اكمل باقي استفساراتي بعد الرد علي تلك التساؤلات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريمة هنا نرد على استفساراتك و ننتظر ردود الأخوة 



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بداية اسئل في عملية النمذجة
> 
> بالنسبة لنمذجة المرحلة الأولي من القطاع هل اختار
> 1-storage structure
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور للتواصل
انا اسئل عن فرضيات للقطاعات اقوم بادخالها اثناء النمذجة و بعد ادخال الأحمال و الحصول علي الأجهادات نقوم بالتحقق من كفاية الأجهادات
اذن فسؤالي عن كيف افترض القطاعات المبدأية؟
و هل حضرتك تري انه من الأفضل استخدام الستاد برو افضل من الساب في تلك النمذجة؟ فانا انوي النمذجة علي الساب ان شاء الله 
لو هناك افضلية للستاد برو في نمذجة مثل هذا اقوم بالنمذجة عليه في انتظار الرد ان شاء الله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (24 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله فيك مشكور للتواصل
> انا اسئل عن فرضيات للقطاعات اقوم بادخالها اثناء النمذجة و بعد ادخال الأحمال و الحصول علي الأجهادات نقوم بالتحقق من كفاية الأجهادات
> اذن فسؤالي عن كيف افترض القطاعات المبدأية؟
> و هل حضرتك تري انه من الأفضل استخدام الستاد برو افضل من الساب في تلك النمذجة؟ فانا انوي النمذجة علي الساب ان شاء الله
> ...





الأخت الكريمة :
طبعا كل البرامج تؤدي نفس الغرض . لأن مبدأها واحد . و هي برامج عالمية 
مثل ستاد و ساب و إيتاب كما تعلمين . و لكن كل من يبدأ بالتعلم و العمل على برنامج واحد دون المعرفة بالأخرى يفضل البرنامج الذي يعمل عليه . بالنسبة لك يمكنك اختيار البرنامج الأسهل تعامل له من قبلك . 
بالنسبة للمقاطع يمكنك مبدئيا اعتبار سماكة العناصر بلاطات 20 سم للعلوية و السفلية 25 سم 
و قد تصل و بعد ذلك يمكنك التحقق من الإجهادات . و كفاءة المقطع .
أم الأعمدة 25*60 مبدئيا . 
و التغير بعد نمذجة المنشأ سهل كما تعلمين .


----------



## م احمد عيسي (26 يوليو 2010)

فكره رائعه اخت اقراء ارتقى 
اهينى لسه بقول يا مسهل و متخرج جديد ان شاء الله اتابع الموضوع معكم بأذن الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 يوليو 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> فكره رائعه اخت اقراء ارتقى
> اهينى لسه بقول يا مسهل و متخرج جديد ان شاء الله اتابع الموضوع معكم بأذن الله


 اهلا بيك اخ احمد ربنا ييسر لك حياتك العملية ان شاء الله
و الله يا بشمهندس فيه اخوة قالوا الموضوع حلو و هنشارك لكن مش شايفة الأهتمام المرجو انا نزلت مئذنة محددة عشان الي يحب يقارن حلوله بحل غيره هنتناقش و نوصل سوا لنقط التطبيق و العقبات و اساتذتنا الأفاضل بصراحة لا يبخلوا بالرد عن السؤال إن وجد السؤال المشكلة ان محدش عايز يسئل 
عموما اهلا بيك منور الموضوع و انا بقالي كام يوم مش قادرة ابتدي لأن ويندوز 7 لسه جديد معايا مش متوائم مع البرامج الي عندي و الحمد لله سطبت نسخة قديمة للساب باعجوبة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 يوليو 2010)

ابدأ اسئلتي بسم الله
1- النمذجة هل امثلها علي الأوتوكاد area element ثم ارسلها للأتوكاد و اعمل extrude???
فكرت امثلها plate محتارة فعلا في الموديلينج اذا كيف اجعلها فريم و هي ذات شكل معقد

2- احمال الرياح
هل نأخذ الحالات الداخلي ام الخارجي ام حالة عامة نتيجة تغير الكتل
و بالنسبة للمقطع الأفقي كيف اقوم برسم توزيع الضغط علي المقطع الأفقي
الكودد غامض في تلك الجزئيات
احب ان ابحث عن المعلومة قبل ان اسئل يا ريت لو ترشدوني لمرجع يساعدني في تصميم المنشئات النحيفة حيث الملف الذي فتحته من استاذنا ابو الحلول ليس مفصلا بشكل كافي

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> ابدأ اسئلتي بسم الله
> 1- النمذجة هل امثلها علي الأوتوكاد area element ثم ارسلها للأتوكاد و اعمل extrude???
> فكرت امثلها plate محتارة فعلا في الموديلينج اذا كيف اجعلها فريم و هي ذات شكل معقد
> 
> ...



بالفعل اسئلة مهمة ومثلها في الكود البريطاني...والظاهر ان الجماعة بما فيهم القائد مشغولين بموضوع حوائط البدروم...ننتظرهم وبعدها نبدأ


----------



## م احمد عيسي (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اختى م اقراء ارتقى 
الموضوع ان شاء الله شيق وممتع وانا احببت ان اشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع لكى استفيد منكم ان شاء الله ففى اثناء بحثى فى الملتقى عن هذا الموضوع وجدت مشاركه لمشرفنا الجميل م ابو الحلول وهيا عن *تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة
وده رابط الكاتب **
http://www.4shared.com/get/9269d0J_/____.html
وده رابط المشاركه للأفاده 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126980.html

وياسلم لو اعضائنا المتميزين لو يوجد شرح فيديو للتصميم فعلا هيبقى ممتع اكثر و سهل فى الفهم 
*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يوليو 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم اختى م اقراء ارتقى
> الموضوع ان شاء الله شيق وممتع وانا احببت ان اشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع لكى استفيد منكم ان شاء الله ففى اثناء بحثى فى الملتقى عن هذا الموضوع وجدت مشاركه لمشرفنا الجميل م ابو الحلول وهيا عن *تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة*
> *وده رابط الكاتب *
> *http://www.4shared.com/get/9269d0J_/____.html*
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته يا الف اهلا و سهلا
كده بقي واضح انك لم تقرأ كل المشاركات بتمهل


> خالد الأزهري
> تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة
> 
> (تصميم المداخن والمآذن والأبراج على الرياح)
> ...


انت باين عليك مش متابع احداث المعارك علي ارض الملتقي :60: و الأخ خالد نازل بقوات المظلات في كل الموضوعات 


> خالد الأزهري
> بالفعل اسئلة مهمة ومثلها في الكود البريطاني...والظاهر ان الجماعة بما فيهم القائد مشغولين بموضوع حوائط البدروم...ننتظرهم وبعدها نبدأ


ربنا يسهل يا استاذ خالد فعلا حوائط البدروم مهمة هذا لا يمنع ان الشعب استفاد مع نهاية الحوارمع هبوط قوات المظلات 
و نتمني من التحالف الدولي و كل الزعماء و المعارضين و افراد الشعب و الشرطة ينتقل الجميع باسلحته وقواته و معداته هنا الي ساحتنا لنبدأ العمل :85:


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يوليو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يوليو 2010)

مرفق رابط ملف أوتوكاد يشتمل على إقتراح لعمل نموذج المئذنة بأستخدام 
shell elements and frame elements
والمرفق موضوع كأقتراح للمناقشة
رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/zesvjNyT/mezana-structural_suggestion.html


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم ميشيل 
جاري عمل النمذجة باقتراح حضرتك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 يوليو 2010)

لي سؤال هل يمكن عمل النمذجة كاملة في ملف الأوتوكاد لسهولة التعامل مع الأوتوكاد في ثلاث ابعاد ثم إرسال الملف كامل الي الساب؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لي سؤال هل يمكن عمل النمذجة كاملة في ملف الأوتوكاد لسهولة التعامل مع الأوتوكاد في ثلاث ابعاد ثم إرسال الملف كامل الي الساب؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية نشكر حضرتك علي الفكرة الجميله والتي ستضيف مهارات كثيرة للاعضاء قد تكون مهمه ولا غني عنها في مجال التصميم الانشائي لهذا النوع من المنشآت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

واعتقد من الممكن النمذجه علي الاوتوكاد ثري دي وارسال الملف الي الساب او الايتابس - :20:وفعلا هايكون اسهل بكتير من العمل في الساب او الايتابس بحكم التعود 

ونسال الله ان ينفعنا جميعاً بهذا العمل والجهد الكبير من جميع الاخوة الاعضاء المشاركين 

والله المستعان 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل م محيي و جزاك الله كل الخير
لي سؤال اخر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 يوليو 2010)

اول محاولة للنمذجة فين المحاولات بتاعة المشاركين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:61::61:






اعتقد محاولة خاطئة لأننا لو حولنا النموذج بهذه الطريقة للساب لن نستطيع التحكم بخواص القطاعات غدا ان شاء الله احاول اعادة النمذجة 
احببت وضع اول محاولة ربما اجد هناك من حاول و يطرح مشاركاته و اسئلته معنا
تبقي سؤال اخر
هل اقوم بتقسيم الmesh رأسيا كل مسافة 3 متر لكي اتمكن من وضع الكمرات الأفقية؟؟؟
و ما عدد التقسيمات الكافي
اشكركم جزيل الشكر 
فعلا لا تظهر مشكلات النمذجة الفعلية و ادخال الأحمال الا مع الخوض في الحل الحقيقي و انا مستمتعة جدا بالخوض في موضوع المآذن كمباني نحيفة و اسئل الله لنا جميعا ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لي سؤال هل يمكن عمل النمذجة كاملة في ملف الأوتوكاد لسهولة التعامل مع الأوتوكاد في ثلاث ابعاد ثم إرسال الملف كامل الي الساب؟


 جزاك االله خيرا زميلتنا الفاضلة إقرأ وإرتقى لذلك المجهود
يمكنك أستخدام برنامج الساب مباشرة وذلك عن طريق عمل grids بمسافات تساوى طول وعرض المئذنة لكل جزء
فمثلا لو أفترضنا ان الجزء السفلى 2متر عرض فى 2 متر طول
يمكن عمل جريد لاين بصفر و 2 بأتجاه أكس
ويمكن عمل جريد صفر و 2 بأتجاه واى
وبعد الانتهاء من رسم الجزء السفلى للمئذنة يمكن تعديل الجريدز بناء على أبعاد الجزء التالى وهكذا

أو يمكن الأستعانة بوجهة نظر المهندس محيى والرسم بالأوتوكاد وتصدير الرسمة للساب


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> جزاك االله خيرا زميلتنا الفاضلة إقرأ وإرتقى لذلك المجهود
> يمكنك أستخدام برنامج الساب مباشرة وذلك عن طريق عمل grids بمسافات تساوى طول وعرض المئذنة لكل جزء
> فمثلا لو أفترضنا ان الجزء السفلى 2متر عرض فى 2 متر طول
> يمكن عمل جريد لاين بصفر و 2 بأتجاه أكس
> ...


 
جزيل الشكر لأهتمامك م ميشيل
لكن هل امثل الكمرات الأفقيه و بالتالي احتاج للتقسيم وفقا للكمرات اام اقسم كل متر رأسي؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت وفى انتظار مزيد من المشاركة والتقدم لهذه الورشة ان شاء الله
وان شاء الله عن قريب اتمكن من المشاركة معكم للافادة والاستفادة ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزيل الشكر لأهتمامك م ميشيل
> لكن هل امثل الكمرات الأفقيه و بالتالي احتاج للتقسيم وفقا للكمرات اام اقسم كل متر رأسي؟


 برنامج الساب به خاصية automesh
موجودة بالقائمة التالية
assign>area>automatic area mesh
بعد أختيار جميع عناصر shell elements
ومن القائمة السابقة نختار الأختيار
mesh area using general divide tool based on points and line in mesh
وبعد ذلك نحدد أقصى بعد للشيل وليكن 0.2 متر لأن


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 يوليو 2010)

الخاصية السابقة بتجعل برنامج الساب يقوم بعمل تقسيمات الشيل بواسطة البرنامج دون عمل تقسيمات يدويه


----------



## شهاب الدين (29 يوليو 2010)

سلام على الاعضاء الكرام

اتمنى ان تقبلونى كمجتهد يريد ان يتعلم

عسى الله ان يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

أليس الغرض من النمذجة التحليل الانشائى والحصول على straining actions و ردود الافعال ؟

أليس ما يهمنا هو العزوم والقوى القاصة و القوى المحورية فى الاتجاه الرأسى للمئذنة ؟

لذا فأنه يمكن نمذجة المئذنة ك frame element مقسم الى اجزاء ونعرف لكل جزء خواص القطاع عنده

هذه فكرة اتمنى ان تدروسها


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 يوليو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت وفى انتظار مزيد من المشاركة والتقدم لهذه الورشة ان شاء الله
> وان شاء الله عن قريب اتمكن من المشاركة معكم للافادة والاستفادة ان شاء الله
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
بارك الله فيكي مشرفتنا الفاضلة و جزاكي خيرا
الموضوع ينور بمشاركتك افادة و استفادة اختي الكريمة



> mecheil.edwarا
> الخاصية السابقة بتجعل برنامج الساب يقوم بعمل تقسيمات الشيل بواسطة البرنامج دون عمل تقسيمات يدويه


تعجزني كلمات الشكر عن متابعتك لخطوات التصميم استاذنا ميشيل 
حضرتك نسيت تجاوبني علي نقطة هل اضع الكمرات الأفقية في النموذج ام لا؟



> شهاب الدين
> لذا فأنه يمكن نمذجة المئذنة ك frame element مقسم الى اجزاء ونعرف لكل جزء خواص القطاع عنده


 
اهلا و سهلا بيك اخي الكريم شكرا لأقتراحك القيم 
انا قمت بنمذجة مبدأية للمئذنة و التطبيق و محاولة الحل الحقيقي هو الذي يثبت اذا كان الأقتراح به مشاكل ام لا و انا اري ان الحل الأنسب هي area element لجسم المئذنة حيث المقاطع تختلف كل مرحلة من الأرتفاع و فقا للرسم المرفق و هي سهلة التحك عن الفريم ايليمنت
هذا ما وصلت اليه من قيامي بالنمذجة فعلا علي الأتوكاد و بما اننا سنحتاج اعطاء الarea element تعريف لقطاعها كي نتحكم في مدي ملائمتها للمنشأ او تغييرها بعد الحل و وجدنا انها تحتاج زياده 
يا ريت لو حضرتك ترفق محاولتك و نري ايهما اسهل و ادق و نتابع سويا


----------



## leader2010 (30 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا بدات ارسم الماذنة علي ال3d في الاوتكاد لاني بفكر اصرها علي الساب او البروكن ويارب تنفع .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يوليو 2010)

زميلتنا الفاضل ة إقرأ وإرتقى تحية لك
بخصوص الكمرات يمكنك أستخدام shell element ولا داعى لأستخدام كمرات
فقط يمكننا أستخدام ال frame elemnt فى تمثيل الأعمدة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يوليو 2010)

شهاب الدين قال:


> سلام على الاعضاء الكرام
> 
> اتمنى ان تقبلونى كمجتهد يريد ان يتعلم
> 
> ...


 
أخى الفاضل مهندس شهاب تحية لك
وأسمح لى ان أحييك على فكرتك الأكثر من رائعة 
لو لدينا قطاع مربع أو مثمن مصمت لكان الحل الذى أشرت عليه هو من أروع الحلول وأسهلها وأفضلها على الأطلاق 
لكن لماذا لم نلجأ لذلك الحل؟
وجود فتحات بمناطق مختلفة بالمئذنة مما يغير جساءة القطاع من نقطة لأخرى ووما يجعل جساءة القطاع مختلفة من كونها قطاع مصمت لقطاع به فتحات بمساحات كبيرة
لذلك لجأنا لذلك الحل السابق وهو استخدام ال shell elemnet


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 يوليو 2010)

leader2010 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا بدات ارسم الماذنة علي ال3d في الاوتكاد لاني بفكر اصرها علي الساب او البروكن ويارب تنفع .


الحمد لله ظهرت محاولة جديدة معنا 
في انتظار عرض محاولتك ان شاء الله
و انا اقرب وقت ان شاء الله اقدم ما قمت به


> mecheil.edwar
> بخصوص الكمرات يمكنك أستخدام shell element ولا داعى لأستخدام كمرات


شكرا استاذ ميشيل


----------



## م احمد عيسي (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحته الله وبركاته​ 
بارك الله فيك اخت اقرا ارتقى وعلى مجهودك الفعال انتى وباقى مهندسينا الكرام (mecheil.edwar و خالد الأزهرى و اباقى المهندسين المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع 
مع العلم انى بفضل الله تعلمت منكم الكثير و اعشم فى ان اتعلم الكثير والكثير فى مجالى هذا 
فموضوع تصميم المأذنه الحمد لله بأحاول اتابع الموضوع جيد لانه اول محاوله ليا فى تعليم كيف تتصميم المأذنه فأرجو اللألمام بهذا الموضوع من جميع النواحى 
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم جميعا ان شاء الله 
فى اثناء بحثى على النت على هذا الموضوع فلقيت شيت اكسيل يوضح احمال الزلازل على المأزنه فأرفقته لكى تعم الفائده ان شاء الله


----------



## شهاب الدين (30 يوليو 2010)

استاذنا الكريم mecheil.edwar

شكراً على توجيهك واهتمامك البالغ الذى اسعدنى

ولكن مسألة ان القطاع ليس من الاشكال المنتظمة الموجودة بمكتبة SAP 2000 يمكن تلافيها باتالى :-

فى الاصدارات القديمة حساب الخواص يدويا واستخدام General section

فى الاصدارات الحديثة (ابتداءا من اصدار 12 على ما اذكر) يمكن استخدام اداة رسم القطاعات section editor

وارجو افادتى بامكانية عمل ذلك

وشكراً على سعة صدركم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 يوليو 2010)

شهاب الدين قال:


> استاذنا الكريم mecheil.edwar
> 
> شكراً على توجيهك واهتمامك البالغ الذى اسعدنى
> 
> ...


أخى الفاضل مهندس شهاب تحية لك
إننى لا أتحدث عن شكل القطاع تلك مسألة يمكن حلها بطرق عديدة منها أستخدام section designer 
المشكلة تظهر فى وجود ثقوب - فتحات - بالقطاع المراد عمل نموذج له
فمثلا لدينا مئذنة دائرية ويمكننا استخدام الشكل الدائرى لعمل مقطع الفريم ولكن لو ذلك المقطع به فتحات بأماكن متنوعة وبمساحات كبيرة فى تلك الحالة كيف نقوم بطرح تلك المساحات من القطاع 
لذلك لجأنا لتلافى تلك المشكلة بعمل الموديل بأستخدام الشيل


----------



## شهاب الدين (31 يوليو 2010)

استاذنا mecheil.edwar

عذرا لم استطع فهم ما ذكرته المرة السابقة

لكن اتضحت الصورة الان

فعلاً لم انتبه لتلك النقطة

شكراً على سعة صدرك واهتمامك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 يوليو 2010)

شهاب الدين قال:


> استاذنا mecheil.edwar
> 
> عذرا لم استطع فهم ما ذكرته المرة السابقة
> 
> ...


شكرا الجزيل الشكر لك مهندس شهاب لمتابعتك تلك الدراسة ويسعدنى دائما تلك النقاشات البناءة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا عرض موجز لمقالة وجدتها في الانترنت في تصميم المأذن Minarets 
في البداية استعرض اشكال المأذن القديمة (منارات )






أشكال المأذن الحديثة



















لأاحظ تأثير التمثيل لعناصر المئذنة على حركتها تحت تأثير الاحمال














وللمزيد حول الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالي
http://www2.ceegs.ohio-state.edu/~sezen/Publication_docs/Eng_Str_RC_Minaret_2008.pdf
http://kocaeli2007.kocaeli.edu.tr/kocaeli2007/TAM_METIN_NUMARALI-SIRALI-PDF/393-404.pdf
http://www.civ.uth.gr/cost-c26/documents/10th meeting_Malta/WG2/Mandara.pdf





؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الحوار الهندسي الهادف ..

و أحب أن أوضح نقطتين هامتين ...

1 - تصميم المآذن على الزلازل غير مفضل و غير مستخدم لسببين :
أ - أن هذا التصميم مكلف جداً و يجعل من المئذنة كتلة مالية ضخمة و عبئ على أي مشروع و قد تكلف المئذنة وحدها نسبة عالية من قيمة المسجد .
ب - إن الغاية من التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل هي حماية الأرواح فقط و ليست حماية المباني ، نظراً للكلفة الاقتصادية العالية لهذه التصميمات ، و يفضل المهندسون أن تقع المئذنة طالما أنها لا تحوي بشر عادة على أن يضعوا في تصميمهم تكاليف غالية جداً تصل حد الإسراف .

2 - بخصوص تمثيل المنشآت على ساب 2000 ، و باعتباري صديق قديم لهذا البرنامج أقول أنه لم يعد هناك داع لتمثيل أي رسم على أوتوكاد و تصديره إلى ساب لأن إمكانيات ساب الرسومية صارت عالية ، و كنا قديماً نلجأ لهذا الخيار نظراً لضعف الساب في موضوع الرسم .

فضلاً عن الأخطاء المحتملة في عملية التصدير ثلاثي البعد و التي لا يتقن غالبية الأخوة تنفيذها بشكل صحيح .

3 - المآذن منشآت هامة تدرس على تأثير الرياح و الوزن الذاتي بشكل رئيسي ، و في المآذن المرتفعة و التي يتجاوز ارتفاعها أربعة أضعاف عرض واجهتها سنضطر لحساب تأثير رياح ديناميكية لأن الرياح تعمل على شكل هبات و ليس كدفع ثابت و من ثم سنضطر لتحليل المنشأ ديناميكياً و ذلك حسب الكود الأمريكي .
فإذا تجاوز الارتفاع أربعة أضعاف عرض الواجهة لم تعد تفيدنا التحليلات الستاتيكية العادية للمنشأ .

4 - أتابع معكم باهتمام ، و أشكر الأخ خالد الزهري على التذكير بموضوع ( دراسة تأثير الرياح ) و الموجود في توقيعي ..

مع التحية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أغسطس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> مشكورين على هذا الحوار الهندسي الهادف ..
> 
> و أحب أن أوضح نقطتين هامتين ...
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
كيف الحال أخ أبو بكر ، واسمح لي ان اخالفك الرأي بخصوص تصميم الماذن ضد الزلازل وذلك من خلال مشاهدات وقؤراءات في هذا الموضوع .
فقد وجد ان المأذن التي لا تصمم على الزلازل تنهار أما التي لم تصمم فقد انهارت واليك هذه الصورة




وحتى لا اكرر المشاركة فان المرفقات في المشاركة السابقة .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أغسطس 2010)

> فقد وجد ان المأذن التي لا تصمم على الزلازل تنهار أما التي لم تصمم فقد انهارت واليك هذه الصورة



نعم ، الفكرة في تركها تنهار طالما أنها لا تحوي بشر بداخلها ، بدل من رصد أموال طائلة لمقاومة هذا الانهيار .
بمعنى أن المهندسين يفضلون انهيار هذه المآذن على وضع تكاليف باهظة لحمياتها من الانهيار كونها منشآت حساسة جداً للزلازل ..

و بالصورة التي أرفقتها فإن حجم الدمار الذي خلفه الزلزال لن يزيد كثيراً لو انهارت المئذنة ..

كما أن المهندسين لا يصممون الخزانات العالية على الزلازل لنفس السبب .

أما لو رغب أحدهم بصرف الأموال لذلك فلا مانع لكن وجب الإشارة إلى أن هذا غير ضروري .. فالأضرار البشرية قليلة جداً في حالة المآذن و هي لا تقارن بالمباني السكنية .

على كل حال فالمآذن تقاوم الزلازل البسيطة و الصغيرة كونها مصممة على الرياح أيضاً ، و في حال الزلازل الكبيرة فتركها تنهار أكثر اقتصادية لمنشأ لا يأوي بشراً بداخله ، هذه هي الفكرة .

بالمناسبة و للفائدة اللغوية قمت بتعديل العنوان من ( تعلم المنشئات الغير تقليدية ) إلى ( تعلم المنشآت غير التقليدية ) لأن كلمة غير باللغة العربية لا تقبل ( ال ) التعريف . و يتم تعريفها بتعريف ما يليها . 

تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## life for rent (1 أغسطس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> نعم ، الفكرة في تركها تنهار طالما أنها لا تحوي بشر بداخلها ، بدل من رصد أموال طائلة لمقاومة هذا الانهيار .
> بمعنى أن المهندسين يفضلون انهيار هذه المآذن على وضع تكاليف باهظة لحمياتها من الانهيار كونها منشآت حساسة جداً للزلازل ..
> 
> و بالصورة التي أرفقتها فإن حجم الدمار الذي خلفه الزلزال لن يزيد كثيراً لو انهارت المئذنة ..
> ...



السلام عليكم
انا اختلف مع حضرتك فى عدم تصميم المأذن والاكثر فى الخزانات العالية لمقاومة الزلازل......وليا سؤال بسيط جدا
هى المأذن لو وقعت هتقع على مين.......اكيد هتقع على الناس 
والمياه اللى جوة الخزانات (اللى فى المناطق السكنية)..... لو الخزان انهار.........تخيل بقى اللى هيحصل.......فى رايى كارثة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أغسطس 2010)

> انا اختلف مع حضرتك فى عدم تصميم المأذن والاكثر فى الخزانات العالية لمقاومة الزلازل......وليا سؤال بسيط جدا
> هى المأذن لو وقعت هتقع على مين.......اكيد هتقع على الناس
> والمياه اللى جوة الخزانات (اللى فى المناطق السكنية)..... لو الخزان انهار.........تخيل بقى اللى هيحصل.......فى رايى كارثة



القضية ليست برأيي أو برأيك .. فالزلزال كارثة طبعاً سواء وقعت المئذنة أم لم تقع و ضحايا الزلزال من غير المنشآت الهندسية أكثر بكثير من أولئك الذين يسقطون جراء سقوط المباني ..

فالكهرباء و الغاز و خطوط المياه ، كلها تشكل أخطاء فادحة ، فضلاً عن التزاحم و التدافع في الأماكن العامة حتى لو لم ينهار المبنى .

القضية في المبدأ الذي تصمم لأجله المباني لمقاومة الزلازل .. و هذا مثبت في كتب الدراسات الزلزالية غير الإنشائية .. ككتب إدارة الكوارث و كتب إدارة الجموع و كتب الاحتمالات و الإحصاء ... الخ .

الهدف كما اسلفت من تصميم منشأ لمقاومة الزلازل هو حماية الأرواح ، على أن يكون المنشأ اقتصادياً بالدرجة الأولى ..

و لو رجعت إلى كتب التصميم على الزلازل لوجدت أن العلماء تكلموا عن دراسة هذه المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل ، لكنهم أشاروا إلى أن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذه العملية غير متكافئ ..

نحن نتكلم بعلم مثبت في كتب قال به علماء اجتماع و اقتصاد و علماء إحصاء درسوا الاحتمالات و فندوها حسب أهميتها و ليس مجرد رأي مهندسين و ليس برأيي و لا برأيك ..

و أذكر من ذاكرتي قول احدهم في كتبا حول إدارة الكوارث الزلزالية : 

إن احتمال سقوط مئذنة على شخص اثناء زلزال أدى إلى انهيارها أقل بكثير من احتمال سقوط طائرة من السماء على رأس أحدهم ، و لو كان الحال كذلك لوجب أن نمنع طيران الطائرات خشية سقوطها على رؤوس الناس .

و هو أقل من نسبة إصابة أحدهم بصاعقة رعدية .. فلماذا لا يحمل الناس مانعات صواعق على أكتافهم .

بكل الأحوال معدل الزلازل في البلاد العربية لا يتعدى زلزال كل 350 سنة في بقعة واحدة ، و على هذا فمن غير الاقتصادي أن تصمم المنشآت غير المأهولة لمقاومة الزلازل .. لزلزال محتمل كل 350 سنة .

فضلاً أن تصميم المآذن و الخزانات لمقاومة الزلازل دقيق و معقد جداً خصوصاً في حال الخزانات العالية حيث يلعب تأرجح المياه داخل الخزان خطراً إضافياً لسقوطه بالانقلاب و بالتالي ، فالتصميم لا يعني بالضرورة عدم سقوطها ، 

فنحن اساساً نفرض شدة زلزالية معينة و حمولات حية مفترضة ... الخ و نصمم على أساسها و لو تغيرت هذه الشدة لسقط المنشأ نظراً لحساسيته تجاه الحمولات الأفقية .

بينما تكون المباني السكنية أكثر ثباتاً بسبب اتزانها و عطالتها الجانبية ..

و للمزيد أذكر أنني قرأت أن سقوط الأشياء مثل المراوح السقفية و الأسقف المستعارة و دكتات التهوية و جدران الطوب ( البلوك ) و تكسر زجاج النوافذ و انفجار قوارير الغاز و سقوط أبراج الكهرباء حال الزلازل أكثر خطورة بكثير من سقوط المباني أو انهيارها حتى السكنية منها .. 

و يتم التفكير عادة بهذا الاتجاه و يرى المصممون أن الخطر الناجم عن سقوط مئذنة أقل بكثير من الخطر الناجم عن سقوط قارورة غاز .. أو انفجار شاشة كمبيوتر أو حتى تكسر زجاج النوافذ و المصابيح ..

الزلزال لا يمس الجانب الإنشائي وحده بل يضرب المنشأ بما فيه .

مع ذلك ، فإن دراسة هذه المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل موجود في الكتب كناحية نظرية شرط اعتماد الطرق الديناميكية لأن التحليل الستاتيكي للحمل الزلزالي لا ينطبق على المنشآت التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن أربع مرات عرضها ..

بالمناسبة فقد شغلت منصب مدير إدارة الكوارث لعدة سنوات بين أعوام 1998 و 2002 و كانت هذه النقاشات أهم محاور الاجتماعات مع الوزراء و المحافظين و السادة المسؤولين ..

و مهمة هذه الإدارة ، تحديد الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها حال حصول زلزال ، و آلية تحرك فرق الإنقاذ بحسب الأولويات ، و كيفية نقل المنكوبين إلى أماكن آمنة و تحديد المباني الواجب تدعيمها لتستمر بالعمل حال حصول زلزال ( كالمشافي - و مقرات الشرطة و الاسعاف و الإطفاء .. الخ ) .

من المنشآت التي لم تدرس على الزلازل السدود و إن كان قد تم دراسة بعضها اليوم لكن الكمية الأكبر من السدود القديمة نسبياً غير مدروسة أبداً و يستحيل تدعيمها .

و لك أن تتخيل حجم الخراب الذي يولده انهيار سد ، لكننا درسنا آلية التعامل مع الانهيار و تحديد طرق تحرك الجموع بحيث نقلل من الخسائر لكن أحداً لا يستطيع منع هذه الخسائر .

من تلك الإجراءات تكليف وزارة الكهرباء بقطع التيار عن المدن المنكوبة فور حدوث زلازال ، و قد جربنا هذا من خلال مشاريع عملية يعاد التدرب عليها كل عام .

بإمكاني إطالة الحديث عن إدارة الكوارث الزلزالية ، لكنني أفضل أن أفرد لذلك موضوع مستقل لأن الكلام كثير .
و نترك هذا الموضوع لمتابعة النمذجة و التحليل الإنشائي للمباني غير التقليدية .

هذا و الله أعلم .

مع التحية و الاحترام .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أغسطس 2010)

هذا إعلان عن إحدى الندوات التي نظمناها حول إدارة الكوارث عام 2006 : 
http://thawra.alwehda.gov.sy/_print_veiw.asp?FileName=59079712620060412102910


و هذا مقال لأحد الزملاء الذين شاركونا في الندوة : 
http://www.isdm.gov.sa/Forum/archive/index.php?t-92.html

و هذا تحليل لإدارة الكوارث و فقه الأولويات فيها : 
http://www.najah.edu/file/centers/ESSEC/senariohat(1).pdf

و من أراد الاستزادة بإمكانه أن يستعمل غوغل و يكتب ( إدارة الكوارث ) ليطلع على طريقة التفكير لدى المعنيين .

مع التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أغسطس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> مشكورين على هذا الحوار الهندسي الهادف ..
> 
> و أحب أن أوضح نقطتين هامتين ...
> 
> ...


أخى الفاضل بعد التحية
ترددت كثيرا فى التعليق على مشاركتك لكن أسمح لى أختلف معك بتلك الجمل المكتوبة ليس مئة بالمئة بل مليون بالمئة

كيف نقول يا أخى الكريم تقع المئذنة لن أقول تقع المئذنة بل حتى ولو قطعة خرسانة وزنها لا يتعدى وزن الكف الواحدة غير مسموح لها أن تتحرك او ان تقع من المئذنة

كيف نفضل نحن المهندسيين أو كيف نفكر بتلك الطريقة
إن الهدف الأساسى للتصميم أى تصميم سواء تصميم أبنية او طرق أو طائرات أو عربات الهدف رقم واحد هو الحفاظ على أرواح الناس 

فكيف نربط بين التكاليف وبين الحفاظ على أرواح البشر
إننا نتقدم بالعلم والمعرفة والبرامج والأدوات المتاحة لدينا لكى نقدم للناس حلولا اكثر أمانا ويسرا 
أم نقول لهم نحن نفضل سقوط المأذن على رؤوسكم

الناس والعلماء يقومون كل يوم بمئات الأبحاث والتجارب لتلافى تلك الكوارث وتصميم منشاءات أكثر أمانا ونحن نقول يفضل سقوط الماذن عن تلك التكاليف الكثيرة والباهظة

لا يا أخى ليس هكذا العلم وليست هكذا المعرفة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذن الاساتذة في هذه المشاركة والقصد تصويبي ان اخطأت

اتفق مع الاستاذ ابوبكر في انه من المنطقي الا تصمم الماذن على الزلازل طالما انها غير ماهولة وتصميمها مكلف جدا وذلك لما ذكره من اسباب..نعم الهدف من التصميم الحفاظ على الارواح في المقام الاول مهما كلف لكن لا يعني ذلك ان نقوم بتصميم المنشأة بحيث يكون سلوكها في حدود السلوك المرن او حتى اللدن مهما كان ظرف الحمولة والقوى المؤثرة...ولا يعني ايضا ذلك اهمال تاثير الانهيار وانما لا بد من التقليل من تاثيره بقدر الامكان...
من الامثله الاوضح على ماذكرت تصميم المستودعات العسكرية حيث نجد انه من غير المنطقي ان تصمم على مقاومة التحميل الاسوأ وهي حال انفجار المخزون ولكن يتم تصميمها بحيث تكون الشظايا الناتجة عن تحطم المستودع لا تصل الى المدى الذي يتاذى منه الناس ويتم ذلك بطريقتين الاولى بالتحكم في الشظايا وسرعتها وحجمها وما شابه والثانية بعمل مسافة كافية بحيث لا يصل التاثير الى المنظومة المحمية...
الشاهد انه ليس الهدف دائما الحفاظ على المبنى على حاله بل من الممكن احيانا ان يصمم بحيث يتضرر تضررا يتراوح من الضرر البسيط الى الانهيار الكلي المتحكم فيه وخيار مقدار الانهيار (او درجة الحماية) قد يكون اقتصاديا في المقام الاول في احيان كثيرة...
واكيد الاستاذ ابو بكر لا يعني بكون المئذنة لا تصمم على الزلازل وتترك لتتهاوى لا يعني انه ليست هناك احتياطات متخذة لتلافي الضرر الناتج من الانهيار


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أغسطس 2010)

> كيف نفضل نحن المهندسيين أو كيف نفكر بتلك الطريقة
> إن الهدف الأساسى للتصميم أى تصميم سواء تصميم أبنية او طرق أو طائرات أو عربات الهدف رقم واحد هو الحفاظ على أرواح الناس



نحن كمهندسين ، لا نفضل أن يتعرض أحد للأذى ... في حال صممنا فعلاً لمقاومة الزلازل .
لكن القرار في هذا التصميم لا يكون قرار المهندس عادة ، بل قرار الجهة التي ستدفع التكاليف ..
و ليس هناك شك أن الأبنية العالية تصمم على الزلازل حفاظاً على أرواح الناس .. كونها تأوي الآلاف منهم .
أما الأبنية الخالية من السكان قليل هم من يرغبون بدفع تكاليف تصميمها لهذا الغرض ..

و في بلدنا لم تنص الاشتراطات على ضرورة تصميم هذه المباني لمقاومة الزلازل ، و تركت الخيار للمالك و المهندس .
بينما فرضت تصميم المباني لمقاومة الزلازل و يرفض أي مخطط مخالف من قبل نقابة المهندسين .
أرجو إعادة الإطلاع على المشاركة رقم / 92 / ..

و لا ضير إن اختلف أحد مع هذه النقطة .. لكنه لو شخص إلى الواقع و اطلع على الدراسات الإحصائية و القرارات الحكومية لوجدها تصب فيما ذكرناه ..

في حال الزلازل تنهار أمور كثيرة ، و لا يقف الأمر عند المآذن أو الخزانات العالية ..
بكل الأحوال من اراد أن يعترض فله ذلك .. فالاعتراض حق مشروع لكل المشاركين ، شرط أن يعودوا و لو قليلاً إلى منهجية إدارة الكوارث و طريقة تفكير المعنيين بعيداً عن العواطف .

مع التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أغسطس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> نحن كمهندسين ، لا نفضل أن يتعرض أحد للأذى ... في حال صممنا فعلاً لمقاومة الزلازل .
> لكن القرار في هذا التصميم لا يكون قرار المهندس عادة ، بل قرار الجهة التي ستدفع التكاليف ..
> و ليس هناك شك أن الأبنية العالية تصمم على الزلازل حفاظاً على أرواح الناس .. كونها تأوي الآلاف منهم .
> أما الأبنية الخالية من السكان قليل هم من يرغبون بدفع تكاليف تصميمها لهذا الغرض ..
> ...


 مهندس أبو بكر بعد التحية وأسمح لى أن أهنئك بشهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير والبركات

أعتقد أننا نتكلم عن غاية واحدة بأساليب مختلفة
فهناك مثلا ما يعرف بدرجة الخطورة للاحمال التى تتعرض لها الأبنية ودرجة الأهمية وعمر المنشأ
فمثلا بناء باليابان من غير المعقول أن يصمم كبناء بالوطن العربى من وجهة نظر الزلازل ودرجة الخطورة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أغسطس 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استاذن الاساتذة في هذه المشاركة والقصد تصويبي ان اخطأت
> 
> اتفق مع الاستاذ ابوبكر في انه من المنطقي الا تصمم الماذن على الزلازل طالما انها غير ماهولة وتصميمها مكلف جدا وذلك لما ذكره من اسباب..نعم الهدف من التصميم الحفاظ على الارواح في المقام الاول مهما كلف لكن لا يعني ذلك ان نقوم بتصميم المنشأة بحيث يكون سلوكها في حدود السلوك المرن او حتى اللدن مهما كان ظرف الحمولة والقوى المؤثرة...ولا يعني ايضا ذلك اهمال تاثير الانهيار وانما لا بد من التقليل من تاثيره بقدر الامكان...
> ...


 أشكرك مهندس خالد على المشاركة والإيضاح


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أغسطس 2010)

> مهندس أبو بكر بعد التحية وأسمح لى أن أهنئك بشهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير والبركات



شكراً لتهنئتك اللطيفة .. و أدعو الله أن يعيده على هذه الأمة جميعاً بالخير و البركة .



> أعتقد أننا نتكلم عن غاية واحدة بأساليب مختلفة


نعم معك حق ..
فأنت تتكلم كمهندس ، يتقن عمله و يحب أن ينجزه على أكمل وجه ، آخذاً بعين الاعتبار افضل معايير السلامة ، و لا أحد يلومك على هذا .

و انا أتكلم كمدير سابق لإدارة الكوارث ، حضر عشرات الاجتماعات و الندوات مع أصحاب القرار ، و شارك في صياغة عديد آخر منها ..

تقبل احترامي لنشاطك الملحوظ في الملتقى .. و نتابع معاً نحو ملتقى افضل .

تقبل احترامي . و اشكر الأخ خالد الأزهري على التوضيح .


----------



## Mastermind_00 (3 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر كل الاساتذة الكرام الذين يثرون هذ ا الحوار بآرائهم
واشكركم على الحوار الشيق عن احمال الزلازل على المآذن وأخص بالذكر

المهندس رزق
المهندس ابو بكر
المهندس ميشيل
المهندس خالد

والشكر ممدود لاختنا اقرأ وارتقي لفتحها الموضوع وباب النقاش من البداية

وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## osama adel dawoud (3 أغسطس 2010)

فكره جميله جدا بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## mohammed zaghool (3 أغسطس 2010)

so good subject ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الكرام اعتذر عن تأخر مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع و ربما تمتد بضعة ايام أخري نظرا لأنشغالي 
يا ريت باقي الأخوة الأعضاء يتفاعلوا مع الموضوع اثناء غيابي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم وترجعى تنورى الموضوع تانى ان شاء الله بالف سلامه تقبلى خالص التحيات مع وافر الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 أغسطس 2010)

المهندسة الفاضله الاخت اقرا وارتقى 
طال غيابك عنا وافتقدناكى كثييييرا جدا
نرجو ان يكون المانع خير يارب ان شاء الله ونتمنى من الله العوده السريعه الى المنتدى والى الموضوع 
تقبلى خالص التحيه مع وافر التقدير والاحترام


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اشكرك اخي الأصغر لأهتمامك باختك الكبري و سؤالك عني و لو ان صيغة الكلام فيها مبالغة لكن نعديها المرة دي :61: لأني اتفهم ان نيتك طيبة تجاه اختك الكبري بينما قد لايفهم ذلك اخرون 
عموما توخي الحذر اقرب لسد الذرائع
اشكرك لنيتك الطيبة
اما عن غيابي فاسئلكم الدعاء بتيسير الأمور 
وهذا صورة لنموذج قربت علي الأنتهاء في الأوتوكاد فانا الا اجيد التعامل مع تلك المنشئلت غريبة الشكل في الساب بينما اعرف التعامل معها في برنامج الأوتوكاد ففضلت ان اتم النموذج في الأوتوكاد و هذه المحاولة الثانية لأن الأولي كان بها خطأ انني عرفت سمك القطاع في الأوتوكاد و بهذا لن يكون هناك قابلية للتغير علي الساب بعد التصدير اما هذه المحاولة فقد تفاديت الخطأ بحيث يمكن التحكم و تغيير خواص القطاع من برنامج الساب
و اليكم الصور غير المكتملة 






تبقي لي سؤال مبدأي
عند ادخال قيمة ال جاما كونكريت فهي تعطي حمل ميت للمنشأ كوزن ذاتي كيف سأدخل اوزان التشطيبات معنا في الحسابات ؟
و بالنسبة للسلم نحله منفرد عن المنشأو نأخذ ردود افعاله نعكسها علي المئذنة مع حالات التحميل المختلفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بدون نمذجة السلم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن ادخال السلم كوزن لتسهيل الموديل والحل
ويمكننا بعد عمل الموديل أدخال وعمل التقسيمات للعناصر meshing of shell elements أن نقوم بأدخال تلك الاحمال كأحمال مركزة point loads 
ونفس لكلام لوزن الجزء العلوى من المئذنة والمشتمل على الهلال وأية عناصر أخرى

بالنسبة لوزن التشطيبات وما شابه فيمكنك رفع معامل الوزن الذاتى selfweight من 1 مثلا إلى 1.05 للأخذ فى الأعتبار كل تلك العناصر الثانوية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اقوم بعمل النمودج بالساب مباشرة لكن لي اسئلة:
الاول:هل من الممكن تجاهل التفاصيل الصغيرة نسبيا مثل الميلانات واعتبار المئذنة عبارة عن اجزاء مكونة من مقاطع مختلفة من غير اجزاء ذات مقاطع متغيرة؟
الثاني:لاحظت ان الابعاد ارقام غريبة بالملم...هل سنقوم بعمل اي تقريب ام اخذها كما هي؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

انا اقوم بالتقريب لأقب سم و اعتقد انها لن تفرق كثيرا
اما استخدام الساب فهو الأساس في الموديلينج فانا اتعامل مع 3d اتوكاد اسهل من الساب فهي حرية شخصية
اما بالنسبة لتغير المقاطع فانا رايت انه الأفضل تقارب النموذج لما يستم به التنفيذ لأننا سنقوم بتحقق من الأجهادات و التي يجب ان تكون امنة خصوصا عند مقاطع التغيير
فهذا وجهة نظر شخصية و للأساتذة التعليق علي وجهة نظري بالأيجاب او الرفض


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد ان اقوم بعمل النمودج بالساب مباشرة لكن لي اسئلة:
> الاول:هل من الممكن تجاهل التفاصيل الصغيرة نسبيا مثل الميلانات واعتبار المئذنة عبارة عن اجزاء مكونة من مقاطع مختلفة من غير اجزاء ذات مقاطع متغيرة؟
> الثاني:لاحظت ان الابعاد ارقام غريبة بالملم...هل سنقوم بعمل اي تقريب ام اخذها كما هي؟


 مهندس خالد أحنا بنرسم على ال center line للجدار او لاى عنصر
وملف الأتوكاد السابق المرفق بمشاركة سابقة قد راعى تلك النقطة
على كل الأحوال يمكنك البدء بعمل النموذج وبعد ذلك يقوم بقية الزملاء بالتعليق ووضع الملاحظات وستكون فائدة لنا جميعا
خالص تحياتى وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

فيه شيء تاني بالنسبة للميول لازم تبقي موجودة للربط بين عناصر المئذنة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> انا اقوم بالتقريب لأقب سم و اعتقد انها لن تفرق كثيرا
> اما بالنسبة لتغير المقاطع فانا رايت انه الأفضل تقارب النموذج لما يستم به التنفيذ لأننا سنقوم بتحقق من الأجهادات و التي يجب ان تكون امنة خصوصا عند مقاطع التغيير


أتفق معك على ذلك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

لي سؤال
بالنسبة لأحمال الرياح
هل اقوم بتركيزها في منسوب الكمرات الأفقية كل 3 متر؟؟؟؟
و كذلك احمال الزلازل ؟؟
و عمل تراكيب للحمولات
ام ان هنا الوضع مختلف فقد بحثت ووجدت ان نطاق البحث في هذا الموضوع بحر عميق و دخلنا في موضوع المودات و لست اعرف ملامح غير ما ذكرتها
فما هو المطلوب مني معرفته غير الطرق التقليدية لتصميم المباني المرتفعة؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لي سؤال
> بالنسبة لأحمال الرياح
> هل اقوم بتركيزها في منسوب الكمرات الأفقية كل 3 متر؟؟؟؟
> و كذلك احمال الزلازل ؟؟
> ...


ممكن نبدء بأحمال الرياح
وهى عبارة عن ضغط على مسطح ال shell elements
وبعد الأنتهاء من النموذج والتصميم تحت أحمال الرياح نتطرق لموضوع الزلازل
يمكن توزيع أحمال الرياح كأنها area load وتكون حمل موزع 
ونقوم بعمل حالتان من التحميل
مرة التحميل بأتجاه أكس
ومرة أخرى نفس القيم ونفس الأحمال مع تغير الأتجاه لتصبح بأتجاه واى
loads as general

A own weight of minerate
B Own weight of stair
C any additional dead loads
D Live Loads ( very small)
E wind load in X direction
F wind Load in Y Direction


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

يعني هل احسب احمال الرياح الواقعة علي المسطح الموجود مع تجاهل وجود الفتحات ثم اقوم بتركيزها في مناسيب كل 3 متر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندما درست ملف تأثير الرياح علي المنشئات النحيفة وجدتت هذا التوزيع للضغوط و لم اجد له تفاصيل لكيفية رسم توزيع ضغط الرياح بهذا الشكل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

للتسهيل يمكنك حساب أحمال الرياح للجزء الأسطونى من المئذنة كالتالى
- إهمال الفتحات 
- نعتبر المساحة = قطر الاسطوانة * الأرتفاع
الضغط الكلى على الاسطوانة = ضغط الرياح * المساحة * معامل السحب والضغط
يمكن أعتبار ذلك المعامل = 1.2 
- أهمال القوى الجانبية التى تؤثر بالأتجاه العمودى على الأتجاه الذى ندرس الويند عليه (للتسهيل)


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

وبعد ذلك يتم حساب القوى كأنها قوى مركزة ويتم توزعها كانه قوى مركزة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا اعتبرنا المساحة قطر الأسطوانة في الأرتفاع و لم نأخذها مثلا نصف محيط الدائرة في الأرتفاع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا بالنسبة للجزأ الأسطواني 
ما الحال بالنسبة للجزأ المثمن
هل بنفس الطريقة نأخذ نصف المحيط لشكل المقطع الأفقي ثم ضربه في الأرتفاع؟؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

مثال :
مئذنة دائرية قطرها 2 متر بأرتفاع 12 متر
ضغط الرياح 100 كجم/م2
المطلوب حساب القوى الافقية من الويند

الحل :
المساحة = القطر * الارتفاع = 2* 12 = 24 م2
سنقوم بتوزيع القوى مرة بأتجاه أكس ومرة باتجاه واى

أتجاه أكس:
سنقوم بوضع قوة أفقية كل 3 متر
النقطة الاولى (أرتفاع المئذنة بصفر) = المساحة * الضغط * معامل السحب والضغط = 
= 1.5 متر (الرتفاع) * 2 (قطر) * 100 كجم/م2 * 1.2 ( المعامل) = 360كجم باتجاه أكس

النقطة الثانية (عند أرتفاع 3متر من سطح المئذنة) = 3متر*2متر*100*1.2 = 720 كجم بأتجاه أكس

وهكذا..............​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لماذا اعتبرنا المساحة قطر الأسطوانة في الأرتفاع و لم نأخذها مثلا نصف محيط الدائرة في الأرتفاع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هذا بالنسبة للجزأ الأسطواني
> ما الحال بالنسبة للجزأ المثمن
> هل بنفس الطريقة نأخذ نصف المحيط لشكل المقطع الأفقي ثم ضربه في الأرتفاع؟؟؟


 من علم ديناميكا الموائع fluid mechanics
عندما يوجد سطح أسطوانى رأسى معرض لضغط تكون محصلة القوى المؤثرة عليه هى ضغط السائل مضروبا فى القطر مضروبا فى الأرتفاع
لماذا؟ لانه لو قمنا بتحليل القوى فى حال الويند بأتجاه أكس سنجد ان الضغط له مركبتين واحدة باتجاه أكس والأخرى عمودية عليه 
بعمل عملية التكامل لكل السطح سنصل للنتيجة المذكورة بالأعلا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> من علم ديناميكا الموائع fluid mechanics
> عندما يوجد سطح أسطوانى رأسى معرض لضغط تكون محصلة القوى المؤثرة عليه هى ضغط السائل مضروبا فى القطر مضروبا فى الأرتفاع
> لماذا؟ لانه لو قمنا بتحليل القوى فى حال الويند بأتجاه أكس سنجد ان الضغط له مركبتين واحدة باتجاه أكس والأخرى عمودية عليه
> بعمل عملية التكامل لكل السطح سنصل للنتيجة المذكورة بالأعلا


 
شرح رائع و مبسط كعادتتك م ميشيل
يتبقي السطح المثمن هل نحسبه بنفس الطريقة؟

و هل الرياح نأخذها فقط تأثير خارجي علي المنشأ ؟؟؟؟
هل سنقوم بدراسة الضغط الداخلي علي المنشأ
اسئلتي كثيرة لكن بين السطور تظهر معلومات مخبوأة لا تظهر الا مع التدقيق في النقاش
مشكور استاذ ميشيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> شرح رائع و مبسط كعادتتك م ميشيل
> يتبقي السطح المثمن هل نحسبه بنفس الطريقة؟
> 
> و هل الرياح نأخذها فقط تأثير خارجي علي المنشأ ؟؟؟؟
> ...


أشكرك على تلك الكلمات
بخصوص الشكل المثمن بما اننا نتعامل مع أقطار صغيرة نوعا ما فيمكننا اعتبار الشكل المثمن كأنه دائرة مع أعتبار القطر يساوى قطر الدائرة المارة بالنقاط الخارجية للشكل المثمن وسيكون تقريب مقبول

بخصوص الضغط الداخلى للمنشأ صراحة سؤال جيد ويجب التفكير فيه
كل واجهة من المئذنة والعمودية على الويند ستصبح معرضة لقوى سحب وضغط نظرا لوجود الفتحات
بالنسبة للجزء الدائرى لا توجد مشكلة لاننا أعتبرنا كامل المساحة مغلقة فيمكن ان نستمر على ذلك لأن تخصيم مساحات الفتحات لاشك سيقلل من قيمة ضغط الويند ولكننا لم نقم بعمل ذلك

بالنسبة للجزء المربع من المئذنة يمكن عمل مقارنة بين معاملات السحب والضغط فى حال وجود فتحات
فممكن مثلا تكون المعاملات 0.6 0.3 0.4 0.2 وهكذا فيمكن تجميع كل تلك المعاملات كمعامل واحد ولتكن قيمته فى تلك الحالة 1.6 مثلا ونعود لنفس الأسلوب فى الحل بالطريقة الموضحة بالمشاركة قبل السابقة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

عموما اكتفي بهذا القدر من الأسئلة الآن و لنا عودة اخري وقت لاحق بامر الله 
علي ان اتم انهاء عمل النموذج و بداية تطبيق الأحمال و العودة للنقاش مرة اخري ان شاء الله
اشكرك مرة اخري م ميشيل لبذل وقتك و جهدك معنا
في انتظار نموذج م خالد الأزهري ليتسع مجال النقاش


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> اشكرك اخي الأصغر لأهتمامك باختك الكبري و سؤالك عني و لو ان صيغة الكلام فيها مبالغة لكن نعديها المرة دي :61: لأني اتفهم ان نيتك طيبة تجاه اختك الكبري بينما قد لايفهم ذلك اخرون
> عموما توخي الحذر اقرب لسد الذرائع
> اشكرك لنيتك الطيبة
> ...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أغسطس 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ايه يا حج دهشوري خلاص مفيش داعي للأعتذارات ولا حاجة انت بينك و بين ابني الكبير بضع سنوات - ملحوظة كلمة بضع تعني الأرقام من 3- 9 لك حرية الأختيار بين تلك الأرقام - :61: 
خليها في سرك بس
كل عام و انتم الي الله اقرب


----------



## mohammedsaeed (11 أغسطس 2010)

انا اعمل بالمنشئات الصناعية وممكن ارد علي الاستفسارات خاصة في مجال الاسمنت يعني الصوامع والطواحين والافران


----------



## عبدالرحمن العقلاني (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أغسطس 2010)

mohammedsaeed قال:


> انا اعمل بالمنشئات الصناعية وممكن ارد علي الاستفسارات خاصة في مجال الاسمنت يعني الصوامع والطواحين والافران


 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
نشكرك لإبدائك التعاون معنا و نتشرف بتواجدك في موضوعي و في ملتقي المدنية 
كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## red bired (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابارك لكم اخواني هذه الخطوة الاساسية لشتي مجالات التصميم الانشائية والتي هي اساس للهندسة المعقدة 
لاكن لااعتقد من وجهة نظري المتواضعة الانخراط في متل هده المواضيع لانها تحتاج الي اساس متين في مواضيع معينة تعتبر متقدمة في التدربس الهندسي _اتمني من الله التوفيق وانا معكم في الادلاء ببعض الافكار


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 أغسطس 2010)

red bired قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابارك لكم اخواني هذه الخطوة الاساسية لشتي مجالات التصميم الانشائية والتي هي اساس للهندسة المعقدة
> لاكن لااعتقد من وجهة نظري المتواضعة الانخراط في متل هده المواضيع لانها تحتاج الي اساس متين في مواضيع معينة تعتبر متقدمة في التدربس الهندسي _اتمني من الله التوفيق وانا معكم في الادلاء ببعض الافكار


 
جزاك الله خيرا
اخي الكريم من يهب صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر
فكرة تعلم المنشئات غير التقليدية هي تطرق ابواب متعددة و لذا تفتح الأفق لما ينقص من معلومات و تفتح مجالات شتي لذلك فان الموضوع يأخذ وقت حسب ظروف من يشترك به و قد فتحت باب النقاش لمن يريد ان يتعلم مثلي ان يشارك بجدية لأن المشاهد فقط لن تكون استفادته مثل ما يقوم بالبحث عن المعلومة خطوة تلو الخري و طلبت من الأخوة ممن لديهم العلم ان يشاركوت معنا حسبما تسنج لهم الفرصة لأن هذه المنشئات غير متكررة كثيرا لذا فالخبرة فيها تكون قليلة 
الغرض ان ممارسة التصميم و الرغبة في العلم يجب ان تكون جادة لتؤتي ثمرتها حينها يرزقنا الله بالفهم الصحيح من حيث اراد و لذا فدعائنا اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا
نرحب بحضرتك معنا و نتشرف بافكارك 
كل عام و انتم الي الله اقرب


----------



## ARAB-CiViL-EnG (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً


----------



## heba1n1 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الفكرة جميلة جدا بس بالرغم من انى في اول سنة بس احب اسمع واشوف افكار زي ده لعلي استفيد واعلم اننا في ايدي امينة


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي الحاجات الجميلة دي


----------



## eng abdallah (25 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل .... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة جميله ويعتبر موضوع رائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

وجدت موضوع بخصوص تصميم خزان عالى وبه بعض المشكلات بخصوص الأنحناء بالكمرات وجدت انه حتى تعم الفائدة لأكبر قدر من الزملاء أن أضيف دراسة الخزان بتلك السلسلة الرائعة ولكن طبعا بعد إذن الزميلة الفاضلة المهندسة إقرأ وإرتقى
لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وجدت موضوع بخصوص تصميم خزان عالى وبه بعض المشكلات بخصوص الأنحناء بالكمرات وجدت انه حتى تعم الفائدة لأكبر قدر من الزملاء أن أضيف دراسة الخزان بتلك السلسلة الرائعة ولكن طبعا بعد إذن الزميلة الفاضلة المهندسة إقرأ وإرتقى
> لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية والتقدير


 
جزيل الشكر م ميشيل و طبعا حضرتك لا تحتاج لأذن لأضافة جديد اوي اي عضو فاضل يحب افادة الأخرين في سلسلة المنشئات غير التقليدية فانا فتحت فقط باب للنقاش و موضوع المآذن هنكمله وقت لاحق عشان ظروف رمضان و الأجازات و انشغال الأعضاء و انشغالي بصفة خاصة 
تفضل اخي الكريم بوضع موضوع الخزانات و سنتابع معك ان شاء الله حسبما يتوفر الوقت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس رزق حجاوى بأحد مشاركاته طرح ذلك السؤال :



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الهبوط المسموح به حسب الكود الامريكيaci
> 
> ...


 

ثم بعد ذلك أرفقت الأجابة الموجودة بالمشاركة التالية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

الأجابة :



mecheil.edwar قال:


> لى بعض الملاحظات :
> أولا شكل الخزان المرفق له محوران تماثل حول منتصف الخزان الأول بأتجاه أكس والثانى بأتجاه واى
> لابد ان تهبط النقطة 1 والنقطة 4 بنفس القيمة تحت تأثير الأحمال الشاقولية (الرأسية)
> غير أننى أود ان أشير لنقطة مهمة وهى
> ...


 
وإستكمالا للفائدة سيتم عمل نموذج لخزان مماثل وتفسير وتحليل النتائج التى سيتم الحصول عليها.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 أغسطس 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي 

 
_السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الكتاب الذي يعرض التصاميم الحديثة للمساجد




الروابط
http://uploading.com/files/b73v1oes/...rn.rar.html%20
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/7660983%20
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4zqsvzb2%20
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق_
نستئذن حضرتك م رزق باضافة تلك الروابط بالموضوع المثبت شاركني تعلم المنشئات غير التقليدية
جزاك الله خيرا م رزق و بارك فيك و كل عام و حضرتك بخير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزيل الشكر استاذ رزق 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أغسطس 2010)

سوف نقوم بعمل خزان بالأبعاد الاتية :
حجم الخزان = 12متر * 12 متر * 3 متر = 432 متر مكعب
الخزان مثبت على أربعة أعمدة خرسانية أرتفاع كل عمود 12 متر

حوائط الخزان : حوائط خرسانية بأرتفاع 3 متر
أرضية الخزان : بلاطة خرسانية مثبتة على أربعة كمرات خرسانية
كالرسم المرفق


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أغسطس 2010)

الأحمال :
سيتم حسلب الاحمال كاتالى

وزن عناصر الخزان سنفترض كثافة الخرسانة 2.5 طن للمتر المكعب
سنفترض السطح العلوى للخزان مغطى بمادة ال grc خفيفة الوزن لتسهيل الحسابات فقط سنهمل وزنها
كثافة المياه ب 1 طن للمتر المكعب

الحمل الميت = وزن الخزان
الحمل الحى = وزن المياه + الضغط الجانبى على حوائط الخزان
أحمال الرياح 
أحمال الزلازل


----------



## life for rent (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع القيم دة


----------



## أبو فوزي (29 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم

اخواني الأعزاء في تحليل المئذنة أرى أنكم لما تستخدموا كود معين مثل IBC or ASCE 
وقمتم بافتراض قيمة معينة للضغط للمتر المربع ؟؟!!

أفيدونا وشكرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع القيم دة


 جزانا و اياكم
و الشكر لله عز و جل ثم للأساتذة الذين لا يبخلون بالمساعدات



> ابو فوزي
> سلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الأعزاء في تحليل المئذنة أرى أنكم لما تستخدموا كود معين مثل ibc or asce
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
قد حددت الكود المصري للتصميم و مدينة القاهرة بصفة خاصة و ذلك في بداية الأقتراحات و لم يكن هناك من تقدم بنموذج ادخله علي الساب او ايتاب او سئل بصفة خاصة في اي احمال 
و نظرا لظروف الصيام نكمل ان شاء الله وقت لاحق 
ونتابع الآن نموذج الأخ ميشيل للخزان المرفق اعلاه لحين الأنتهاء من مناقشته ودراسته و نعود للمئذنة بامر الله مرة اخري


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الأحمال :
> سيتم حسلب الاحمال كاتالى
> 
> وزن عناصر الخزان سنفترض كثافة الخرسانة 2.5 طن للمتر المكعب
> ...


 
طريقة حساب الحمل الميت
سنقوم بتعريف حالة تحميل ببرنامج الساب للحمل الميت وسيقوم البرنامج بحساب وزن الخزان فارغا

طريقة حساب ضغط المياه :
سنقوم بحساب ضغط المياه على جوانب الخزان + قاع الخزان
بالنسبة لقاع الخزان سيتعرض لضغط بأتجاه الجاذبية الأرضية = أرتفاع المياه * كثافة المياه
الضغط على قاع الخزان = 3متر * 1 طن\م3 = 3 طن \ م2 أى أن كل متر مسطح من قاع الخزان معرض لضغط يساوى 3 طن 

الضغط الجانبى على حوائط الخزان :
الضغط على أرتفاع 3 متر = صفر
الضغط الجانبى عند أسفل الحائط = كثافة الماء * الأرتفاع = 1 طن \م3 * 3 م = 3 طن \م2


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أغسطس 2010)

م ميشيل حضرتك لم ترشح ابعاد مبدأية للكمرات كما ان طول الكابولي و البعد بين الأعمدة غير موجود لنمذجة الخزان لو تفضلت بلأبعاد لعمل نفس النموذج و تكون المقارنة حقيقية بين النتائج
هل سنتستخدم الكود المصري للتحليل؟


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (30 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع , و أرجو قبولى واحد من المشتركين فيه و الله الموفق


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم ​


> طريقة حساب الحمل الميت
> سنقوم بتعريف حالة تحميل ببرنامج الساب للحمل الميت وسيقوم البرنامج بحساب وزن الخزان فارغا


برجاء توضيح الابعاد المفترضه لابعاد قطاع حائط الخزان وأرضية الخزان وكذلك قطاع الكمرات الساقطه الحامله
لارضيه الخزان وكذلك قطاع الاعمده والكمرات الرابطه 
لى ملاحظه وهى ارتفاع الاعمده 6 م وسوف يؤثر ذلك فى ال(buckling) وبالتالى سوف يكون قطاع العمود كبير وخصوصا أن العمود (unbraced) 
برجاء استخدام ASCE 7-05 فى دراسة الرياح والزلازل لكى تعم الفائده 
اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع اعانك الله دائما على فعل الخير
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## life for rent (30 أغسطس 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> م ميشيل حضرتك لم ترشح ابعاد مبدأية للكمرات كما ان طول الكابولي و البعد بين الأعمدة غير موجود لنمذجة الخزان لو تفضلت بلأبعاد لعمل نفس النموذج و تكون المقارنة حقيقية بين النتائج
> هل سنتستخدم الكود المصري للتحليل؟



طول الكابولى على الرسمة =3 متر
والمسافة بين الاعمدة =6 متر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / mecheil edwar
> 
> السلام عليكم ​
> برجاء توضيح الابعاد المفترضه لابعاد قطاع حائط الخزان وأرضية الخزان وكذلك قطاع الكمرات الساقطه الحامله
> ...


 
عليكم السلام مهندس أسامة نوارة
الأبعاد المفترضة ستكون كالتالى
الأعمدة 50 * 50 سم
الكمرات الرئيسية 80 * 30 سم
كمرات ربط الأعمدة 30 * 60 سم
بلاطة أرضية الخزان 30 سم
الحوائط الجانبية للخزان 25 سم
أقصى إرتفاع للمياه بالخزان 3 متر 
الغطاء المستخدم لسطح الخزان كمرات معدنية مغطاة بألواح ال grc وسيتم أهمال تأثيرها ووزنها فقط لتسهيل الحل


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم 
بعد اذن حضرتك اقترح عمل كمره علويه فى نهايه حائط الخزان (Edge beam) لتقليل تأثير ضغط المياه على الحائط وبالتالى يمكن تقليل سمك الحائط الى 20 سم 
كما اقترح عمل السمك المبدئى للارضيه الخزان 25 سم 
طبعا هى تعديلات بسيطه ولكن سوف تؤثر فى الوزن الكلى للخزان وبالتالى على دراسة الاحمال للرياح والزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / mecheil edwar
> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن حضرتك اقترح عمل كمره علويه فى نهايه حائط الخزان (Edge beam) لتقليل تأثير ضغط المياه على الحائط وبالتالى يمكن تقليل سمك الحائط الى 20 سم
> كما اقترح عمل السمك المبدئى للارضيه الخزان 25 سم
> ...


 
السلام عليكم مهندس أسامة
من جهة السمك إقتراح مقبول 
يمكنك أستخدام الابعاد المناسبة ومناقشة النتائج
بخصوص الكمرة العلوية أتفق معك فى أهميتها ولكننى لم أضيفها كى يكون النموذج قريب الشبه بالمشكلة التى طرحها المهندس life for rent هذا هو السبب الأول 
السبب الثانى انه فعلا سيتم تقيد تلك الحركة الافقية لحوائط الخزان بواسطة سقف الخزان الذى سيعمل كأنه جسم جاسئ يمنع الحركة الأفقية للمحيط العلوى للخزان وبالتالى تجد انه قام بنفس وظيفة تلك الكمرة
والسقف لم يتم أعتباره بالمسألة بغرض التبسيط 

أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة وتعليقاتك البناءة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 أغسطس 2010)

جاري عمل النموذج ان شاء الله بالأبعاد المرفقة


----------



## life for rent (31 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بخصوص الكمرة العلوية أتفق معك فى أهميتها ولكننى لم أضيفها كى يكون النموذج قريب الشبه بالمشكلة التى طرحها المهندس life for rent هذا هو السبب الأول



السلام عليكم
بالفعل انا استخدمت كمرة افقية وتم تربيطها ب ties كما موضح فى الصور
لكن لم امثلها فى الساب ككمر ولكن مسلتها ب roller support 
جزيتم خييرااااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
السلام عليكم ​لى ملاحظات على قطاع وتسليح الخزان برجاء التوضيح وهى :-
1- حائط الخزان (one way) يعمل فى الاتجاه الرأسى فقط (10/3=3.333) أى نسبة الطول الى الارتفاع أكبر من 2 لذلك حديد الحائط الرأسى هوالحديد الرأسى والحديد الافقى هو الثانوى لذلك المفروض أن يكون (min. As) لذلك فى القطاع الافقى لتفصيلة الحديد المفروض فى رسم الحديد المنقط وهو الحديد الرأسى يكون أولا والحديد الافقى يكون للداخل وذلك للمحافظه على اقصى (depth) عند التصميم ( وضع الحديد معكوس) 
مطلوب مراجعة عدد وقطر الحديد الافقى فى الحائط الرأسى واعتقد أن الافضل استخدام الاقطار الاقل مع زيادة العدد خصوصا فى القطاع (water esc.)
بالنسبه لسمك قاعده الخزان المفروض ان يكون بنفس سمك الحائط لان عليهم نفس قيمة العزوم عند نقطة التقائهم من اسفل حائط الحزان --- لماذا تم عمل سمك الارضيه 40 سم والحائط 25 سم عند نقط التقاتهم 
اعتقد اننا بحاجه الى تقليل الاوزان بقدر المستطاع لانها مهمه فى دراسه الرياح والزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## life for rent (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
> السلام عليكم ​لى ملاحظات على قطاع وتسليح الخزان برجاء التوضيح وهى :-
> 1- حائط الخزان (one way) يعمل فى الاتجاه الرأسى فقط (10/3=3.333) أى نسبة الطول الى الارتفاع أكبر من 2 لذلك حديد الحائط الرأسى هوالحديد الرأسى والحديد الافقى هو الثانوى لذلك المفروض أن يكون (min. As) لذلك فى القطاع الافقى لتفصيلة الحديد المفروض فى رسم الحديد المنقط وهو الحديد الرأسى يكون أولا والحديد الافقى يكون للداخل وذلك للمحافظه على اقصى (depth) عند التصميم ( وضع الحديد معكوس)
> 2-مطلوب مراجعة عدد وقطر الحديد الافقى فى الحائط الرأسى واعتقد أن الافضل استخدام الاقطار الاقل مع زيادة العدد خصوصا فى القطاع (water esc.)
> ...



السلام عليكم
انا بس رقمت النقط بتاعة حضرتك علشان اعرف ارد عليهم
النقطة الاولى.....هو يعمل فعلا فى الاتجاه الراسى مفيش خلاف على كدة ومش مفختلف ايضا مع حضرتك انى معنديش شريحة افقية.....لكن التسليح الافقى اللى فى الرسمة دة نتيجة تأثير ال corner effect
وهو هياثر عندى بقوى شد وعزوم ايضا فى الاركان ولذلك يجب اخذه فى الحسبان ولا نأخذه minimum او نهمله





نيجى بعد كدة لوضع الحديد الراسى والافقى.....دى مكبرة توضح لحضرتك وضع وترتيب الحديد هذا هو المسقط الافقى





حيث سيتم وضع الشدة للخارج كما هو موضح فى الصورة formwork وهيقف العامل لوضع التسليح الرأسى اولا ثم الافقى ومرة اخرى للوجه الاخر من الحائط سيضع الحديد الرأسى ثم الافقى ...تمام كدة ؟





وعلى فكرة اذا عكسنا وجعلنا وضع الشدة للداخل والعامل لبرة هنلاقي وضع الاسياخ اتعكس الافقى الاول والرأسى التانى ودة برضه صح ودة كله حسب اسلوب التنفيذ وتجهيزات الموقع وتركيب الشدة

النقطة التانية...... دة طبقا للتصميم اللى اجريته وتم قبوله والله اعلى واعلم ....واتمنى الاستفادة من راى حضرتك واراء الاساتذه وجميع الاخوة

النقطة الثالثة.......تم عمل سمك الارضية 40 سم لان ناحية ال support عزم كبير .....لكن ثمك الحائط 25 لان عليه عزوم اقل لكن تم زيادة عمق الحائط من الاسفل وتم عمل haunch بسبب العزم السالب كما هو واضح فى الصورة....وعموما عند التصميم على عزوم وقوى شد وكمان نوع القطاع water sec فهتلاقى ان ثمك القطاع بيكبر 





النقطة الرابعة...... اى اوزان ثقيلة؟ اتمنى التحديد من حضرتك........لكن المتبع هو عمل check for overturning والخزان فاضى علشان مايتقلبشى نتيجة الاحمال العرضية للزلزال والرياح.....موضوع الوزن الثقيل فى الزلازل ذو حدين متناقضين ....لو زودت الوزن هتزيد قوة الزلزال نتيجة F=mass*acceleration لكن فى نفس الوقت بيزودلى عامل امان لعدم انقلاب المنشأ ...لكن انا الحقيقة مش واضحلى اى اوزان ثقيلة فى هذا الخزان لذى اتمنى التوضيح
لكن بالنسبة للرياح ليس لها علاقة سيئة بوزن المنشأ ......فوزن المنشا يصب فى اتجاه واحد وهو زيادة ال stability for overturning 

تقبل تحياتى.......وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## life for rent (1 سبتمبر 2010)

فى بس حاجة نسيتها لانى برسم معظم الصور دى على الاوتوكاد علشان اشرح عليها
انا نسيت احط بس ال support عند الحائط
وعذرااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent 
السلام عليكم 





بالنسبه للصور السابقه طالما الحوائط (one way) فى الاتجاه الرأسى من اين يأتى العزوم وقوى القص الموضحه بالصوره ؟ أنا شحصيا لااعرف واذا كان لديك مصدر لذلك برجاء ذكره 
وعلى فرض وجود هذه العزوم فهل تحتاج الى عدد 5 اسياخ بقطر 16 مم وعملها كرافته رغم صعوبه ذلك فى التنفيذ 
نظرا لضيق الوقت سوف اكمل باقى المناقشه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

زملائى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
أرى من الأفضل أن نقوم أولا بأجراء التحليل الأنشائى لنموذج الخزان ومناقشة نتائج التحليل بالشكل الموضح بالمشاركات السابقة حتى يتسنى لنا مراجعة النتائج 

نقطة اخرى أن كل مصمم له وجهة النظر الخاصة التى يقوم بناء عليها بأختيار الحل الأنشائى والتفصيلات التى تتمشى مع رؤيته ووجهة نظره طالما ان الأفتراضات الاساسية القائم عليها الحل سليمة 

والتفصيلات الانشائية للتسليح بصفة خاصة لها الكثير من الأعتبارات ووجهات النظر من حيث التصميم وطرق التنفيذ 
وطالما أن تلك الطرق من حيث المبدأ هى صحيحة فستنجد أن كل تفصيلة لها مميزاتها وعيوبها وهكذا

ونفس الكلام أيضا ينطبق على الحلول الأنشائية بصفة عامة
فمثلا يمكننا عمل بناية 12 طابق بحوائط قص أو بإطارات مقاومة للعزوم أو ب vertical bracing

وتجد أيضا فريق من المهندسين يفضل المنشاءات المعدنية والبعض يفضل أستخدام المنشاءات الخرسانية او الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد إنها وجهات نظر ورؤية خاصة لكل مصمم 

إن كل تلك الحلول سليمة طالما أنها لا تتعارض مع الفكرة الرئيسية لمبادئ وأساسيات علم الانشاءات 

أعتذر لكم عن الأطالة وتقبلوا منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160226-2.html
رابط من الموضوعات المثبتة لكل ما يخص الخزانات من الملتقي الكريم

برجاء كل من يجد ملف تالف الأبلاغ عنه في الموضوع المثبت


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الضغط الجانبى على حوائط الخزان :
> الضغط على أرتفاع 3 متر = صفر
> الضغط الجانبى عند أسفل الحائط = كثافة الماء * الأرتفاع = 1 طن \م3 * 3 م = 3 طن \م2


 
الي حضرتك الصورة التالية 
سؤالي لماذا لم نحسب ضغط المياه عند قاعدة الحائط كما حسبها الملف المرفقة بالصورة؟


----------



## life for rent (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> الي حضرتك الصورة التالية
> سؤالي لماذا لم نحسب ضغط المياه عند قاعدة الحائط كما حسبها الملف المرفقة بالصورة؟



السلام عليكم
انا هرد بعد اذنكم طبعا.....لحين رد استاذنا ميشيل
نتيجة ان الحائط شغال معايا ذى البلاطة الرأسية 2way slab فان جزء من الحمل يذهب فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاخر يذهب فى الاتجاه الافقى طبقا لمعملات الفا وبيتا .........لكن بسبب منطقة اتصال ارضية الخزان مع الحائط بتكون ذو جسائة عالية very rigid فان الحمل الافقى يذهب كله فى الاتجاه الراسى عند قاعدة الخزان وقل تدريجيا لحد ارتفاع h/4 طب والباقى راح فين ........الباقى هيروح فى الاتجاه الافقى واكبر قيمة للحمل اللى هو مش مهشر دة اللى رايح فى الاتجاه الافقى هو 0.75 W* beta وهى دى اللى هنصمم عليها الشريحة الافقية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم لايف علي الرد و اشكرك علي المشاركة في الموضوع
حقيقة انا ركزت شوية و افتكرت ان الخزان طالما ون واي يبقي الحمل في الأتجاه الراسي فقط و بذلك فأن الفا = 1و بيتا = 0 
اسفة علي الأزعاج

بالنسبة للحمل الأفقي هل يقوم الساب بحسابه علي اساس انني وضعت الضغط الجانبي للمياه علي حوائط الخزان


----------



## life for rent (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اشكرك اخي الكريم لايف علي الرد و اشكرك علي المشاركة في الموضوع
> حقيقة انا ركزت شوية و افتكرت ان الخزان طالما ون واي يبقي الحمل في الأتجاه الراسي فقط و بذلك فأن الفا = 1و بيتا = 0
> اسفة علي الأزعاج
> 
> بالنسبة للحمل الأفقي هل يقوم الساب بحسابه علي اساس انني وضعت الضغط الجانبي للمياه علي حوائط الخزان



السلام عليكم
مفيش ازعاج ولا شىء.........لكن بخصوص الساب انا مش فاهم السؤال اصرحة لكن هجاوب على اللى فهمته ... هتشوفى قيم العزوم فى الاتجاهين الرأسى والافقى m22 and m11 لكن اوعى تنسى انك تشوفى القوى المؤثرة مع العزوم f11 and f22 لانها اساسية .........وبعدين فى رايى طلاما وصفتى ضغط المياه صح على الساب يبقى الباقى كله سهل ان شاء الله....بالتوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انك تشوفى القوى المؤثرة مع العزوم f11 and f22 لانها اساسية


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
تقصد قوي القص الموثرة علي المقاطع
؟؟


----------



## life for rent (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
> تقصد قوي القص الموثرة علي المقاطع
> ؟؟



السلام عليكم
لاء اقصد قوى الشد او الضغط المؤثرة............لان الخزانات المكعبة ذى اللى فى الصورة كدة بيتعرض لعزوم وقوى شد او ضغط حسب التحليل ........انظرى للصورة دى كدة........هتلاقى نفسك بتصممى المقطع على كل من عزم وشد (يعنى حديد اكتر) 






تلاحظى ان البلاطة بتشد الحائط لتحت علشان كدة هتلاقى شد على الحائط + الحائط بسبب ضغط المياه عاوز يتفتح لبرة فيعمل شد على البلاطة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

فهمت من f11 and f22 انها قوي قص في اتجاه 1 1 او اتجاه 2 2 كما يتم تعريفها في الساب
يبقي معني كلامك نشوف القوي العمودية علي المقطع الموجودة مع العزوم مع التحقق ايضا من اجهادات القص
مشكور للتواصل


----------



## life for rent (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> فهمت من f11 and f22 انها قوي قص في اتجاه 1 1 او اتجاه 2 2 كما يتم تعريفها في الساب
> يبقي معني كلامك نشوف القوي العمودية علي المقطع الموجودة مع العزوم مع التحقق ايضا من اجهادات القص
> مشكور للتواصل



استاذتى الكريمة 
f11 : هى القوة المحورية المستوية فى اتجاه المحور المحلى local 1 (شد او ضغط) الشد + والضغط -
f22 : هى القوة المحورية المستوية فى اتجاه المحور المحلى local 2 (شد او ضغط )

لكن f12 : هى قوة القص اللى فى المستوى 12 والتى تسبب twisting حول المحور العمودى على مستوى الشريحة


وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا اخي الكريم لايف 
يبدو ان مشاركاتي حدثلها دوار نتيجة الصيام
هو ال قوي في اتجاه محور 1 تمثل ال normal force 
في اتجاه محور 2 shear
شكرا للتصويب


----------



## life for rent (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبه للصور السابقه طالما الحوائط (one way) فى الاتجاه الرأسى من اين يأتى العزوم وقوى القص الموضحه بالصوره ؟ أنا شحصيا لااعرف واذا كان لديك مصدر لذلك برجاء ذكره
> ...



السلام عليكم
تأثير ال corner effect يأتى بالرغم من عمل الحائط فى اتجاه واحد وهو الرأسى بسبب جسائة الاتصال بين الحائطين .....فهذا الاتصال او ال corner بيسحب جزء من الحمل ولدراسة تاثيره بناخد شريحة افقية على ارتفاع h/2 ويتم حل هذا الجزء ك cantilever .......وعلى فكرة انا لم اذكر قوى قص كما ذكرت حضرتك......انا وضحت وجود عزوم وقوى شد على الرسمة......بالنسبة لموضوع الكرافتة.....هضرب مثال بين الكرافتة اللى فى ال drop panel اللى فوق البلاطة واللى فيها سيخ طويل بتاع الشبكة وهيتعمل فيه 2 كرافتة......وبين سيخ واحد هيتعمل كرافتة !!!!!!!!!! لا يوجد صعوبة بتاتا والحمد لله لم تواجهنى اى مشاكل فى ذلك.....وبلاش كرافتة خالص لو هتضايق حضرتك ...فى حلول اخرى 











تقبل خالص تحياتى استاذى اسامة...وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## life for rent (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> زملائى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> نقطة اخرى أن كل مصمم له وجهة النظر الخاصة التى يقوم بناء عليها بأختيار الحل الأنشائى والتفصيلات التى تتمشى مع رؤيته ووجهة نظره طالما ان الأفتراضات الاساسية القائم عليها الحل سليمة
> ...



والله بدون كذب او رياء.........زادك الله تواضعا على تواضعك


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent 
السلام عليكم 


> السلام عليكم
> تأثير ال corner effect يأتى بالرغم من عمل الحائط فى اتجاه واحد وهو الرأسى بسبب جسائة الاتصال بين الحائطين .....فهذا الاتصال او ال corner بيسحب جزء من الحمل ولدراسة تاثيره بناخد شريحة افقية على ارتفاع h/2 ويتم حل هذا الجزء ك cantilever .......وعلى فكرة انا لم اذكر قوى قص كما ذكرت حضرتك......انا وضحت وجود عزوم وقوى شد على الرسمة......بالنسبة لموضوع الكرافتة.....هضرب مثال بين الكرافتة اللى فى ال drop panel اللى فوق البلاطة واللى فيها سيخ طويل بتاع الشبكة وهيتعمل فيه 2 كرافتة......وبين سيخ واحد هيتعمل كرافتة !!!!!!!!!! لا يوجد صعوبة بتاتا والحمد لله لم تواجهنى اى مشاكل فى ذلك.....وبلاش كرافتة خالص لو هتضايق حضرتك ...فى حلول اخرى


اولا اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمه السابقه 
ثانيا اراك واخد الموضوع بحساسيه فى استفسارى رغم اننى اسأل لكى اعرف وليس سؤال من اجل السؤال او سؤال من اجل امور اخرى ولا استحى ان اسال حتى عن الامور البسيطه التى لاافهمها
السؤال هنا كما اوضحت فى مخرجات الساب هل قيمة العزوم وقوى الشد بعد تصميم القطاع يحتاج الى عدد 5 اسياخ بقطر 16 مم ام انه بعد المراجعه فى المجمعه العشريه تم زياده الى قطر 16 مم 
وانا من رأى اذا كانت تحتاج الى هذا الحديد فمن الافضل استعمال قطر 12 مم بدلا من 16 مم مع زيادة العدد لانه فى قطاع ال (Water sec. ) يفضل استخدام الاقطار الاقل (نراجع تصميم هذا القطاع سويا فى الكود) 
بالنسبه لكرافته ال(Flat slab) نحن نعمل عدد 2 كرافته فى السيخ ولكن ليس شرطا أن يكون بطول 12 م فممكن ايقاف السيخ مباشرة بعد انتهاء ال(inverted panel) فى منطقه الضغط مثله مثل الحديد الاضافى وغالبا هذا الحديد هو بقطر 10 او12 مم يعنى ممكن عمل الكرافته بسهوله
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير 
والى تكمله باقى المناقشات الا لم يكن يضايقق ذلك


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ Mechiel Edwar
السلام عليكم 


> *زملائى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
> أرى من الأفضل أن نقوم أولا بأجراء التحليل الأنشائى لنموذج الخزان ومناقشة نتائج التحليل بالشكل الموضح بالمشاركات السابقة حتى يتسنى لنا مراجعة النتائج
> 
> نقطة اخرى أن كل مصمم له وجهة النظر الخاصة التى يقوم بناء عليها بأختيار الحل الأنشائى والتفصيلات التى تتمشى مع رؤيته ووجهة نظره طالما ان الأفتراضات الاساسية القائم عليها الحل سليمة
> ...


ياريس انت جوعتنا وشوقاتنا بموضوعك واتأخرت علينا وانت عارف اننا فى رمضان 
برجاء السرعه فى عمل التحليل الانشائى للخزان لكى يتم مناقشتك فيه 
اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمه السابقه 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ياريس انت جوعتنا وشوقاتنا بموضوعك واتأخرت علينا وانت عارف اننا فى رمضان
> ...


أشكرك مهندس أسامة وأعتذر عن التأخير
وتعليقاتك أنت والمهندس الرائع أحمد محمد ( لايف فور رنت) جميلة جدا وأكثر من ممتازة
وبالمثل مشاركات زميلتنا الفاضلة (إقرأ) 
وفقط حرصا على تسلسل الموضوع يمكننا أن نقوم بترتيب نقاط النقاش بالشكل التالى :

أولا الحل الانشائى ومناقشة الأفكار الأنشائية الأخرى والتى تسهم فى فهم الدراسة الأنشائية بصورة أفضل

ثانيا مناقشة تصميم المقاطع
ثالثا مناقشة التفصيلات الأنشائية المختلفة ومميزات وعيوب كل منها
رابعا الملاحظات النهائية والدروس المستفادة من الدراسة

أحييكم جميعا على ذلك الحماس الذى يجعلنا جميعا أكثر طلبا للعلم والبحث والمعرفة
لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية والتقدير
متمنيا لكم صوما مقبولا وأوقاتا مباركة


----------



## life for rent (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
> السلام عليكم
> 
> اولا اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمه السابقه
> ...



السلام عليكم
هل يوجد حساسية بين الاب وابنه........مش هقول المعلم وتلميذه......ومن خلال هذا الموضوع احب اقتل اى شك وهاجس فى نفسك يحسسك انى باخد المواضيع مع حضرتك بحساسية........حضرتك فوق راسى من فوق.....ولا يوجد اى مكروه بينى وبين حضرتك.....واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق وكل سنة وحضرتك بالف صحة وسلالالالالالالالالالامة :84:


----------



## life for rent (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك مهندس أسامة وأعتذر عن التأخير
> وتعليقاتك أنت والمهندس الرائع أحمد محمد ( لايف فور رنت) جميلة جدا وأكثر من ممتازة
> وبالمثل مشاركات زميلتنا الفاضلة (إقرأ)



السلام عليكم
الفضل يرجع لحضراتكم كاساتذتنا اللى دايما بتوجهونا للصح....فشكرا للباشمهندسة اقرا وارتقى وشكرا لحضرتك استاذى ميشيل وشكرا لاستاذى اسامة نوارة.....جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم وفيكم
Note: اسمى احمد محمود وليس احمد محمد  

:84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

عذرا لتأخري في المشاركة بات عندي مشاكل من اعادة تنصيب الأوتوكاد و الساب وسمت المنشأ فقط علي الأوتكاد الي ان اتمكن من اعادة تنصيب الساب لاادري ما مشاكله مع ويندوز 7 و غيرت اصدارت متعددة
عموما لن اطيل عليكم هذا الرسم الي ان يتم ارفاق التحليل الأ نشائي


----------



## life for rent (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
> السلام عليكم
> 
> السؤال هنا كما اوضحت فى مخرجات الساب هل قيمة العزوم وقوى الشد بعد تصميم القطاع يحتاج الى عدد 5 اسياخ بقطر 16 مم ام انه بعد المراجعه فى المجمعه العشريه تم زياده الى قطر 16 مم
> وانا من رأى اذا كانت تحتاج الى هذا الحديد فمن الافضل استعمال قطر 12 مم بدلا من 16 مم مع زيادة العدد لانه فى قطاع ال (Water sec. ) يفضل استخدام الاقطار الاقل (نراجع تصميم هذا القطاع سويا فى الكود)



السلام عليكم
انا معاك يا استاذ اسامة ان استخدام عدد اكتر للاسياخ بقطر 12 مم افضل من استخدام عدد اقل للاسياخ بقطر 16 مم ........وذلك بسبب زيادة المساحة السطحية للحديد كما نتبع ذلك فى الاساسات ايضا......لكن كل تصميم وليه ظروفه وكل حل يوجد حل افضل منه ....كانت مساحة الحديد اللى محتاجها القطاع دة 734 مم2 يعنى هنقول 7 اسياخ قطر 12 مم (4 اسياخ قطر 16 مم) .....لكن لما رجعنا تانى لملف ال sap وجدت الاستشارى يقولى لا احنا هناخده 5 اسياخ قطر 16 مم .......اكيد لن اجادل طلاما الراجل مقللشى الحديد على اللى انا صممته....بالرغم والله انا مقتنع بكلام حضرتك ان استخدام قطر 12 مم افضل وهذا مادرسناه وتعلمناه.......لكن فى النهاية مش غلط استخدام 16 مم....ولذلك كما قلت فى الاول...كل تصميم وليه ظروفه وقيوده ..........كل سنة وحضرتك طيب واتمنى دعواتك لى بالتوفيق فى عملى :20:


----------



## شيكا دونجا (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا لسه مشترك فى الملتقى جديد وعايز اعرف كل حاجه عن الملتقى*

:77::77:


محمد دهشورى قال:


> فكره رائعه جداجداجدا وان شاء الله من المتابعين الجادين للموضوع
> انا لسا ان شاء الله خريج جديد وان شاء الله اتابع واستفيد من الموضوع
> جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## محمد نبيل دعبول (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وكل عام وجميع الزملاء المهندسين بألف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك
أحب أن أقول أن متعة الهندسة المدنية هي تعدد مواضيعها وخاصة بالأعمال غير الإعتيادية حيث تختلف معالجة حل المسائل الهندسية من مشروع للآخر ونأمل كذلك طرح أعمال ذات طبيعة متميزة من السادة الزملاء ليصار لوضع حلول مختلفة ومتباينة بين طرح وآخر


----------



## fatalfury (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا رفعت جزء من مشروع تخرجي السنه اللي فاتت
وهو عبارة عن مسجد متعدد المستويات
ودي لينكات التحميل
مع النوتة الحسابية
4Shared 
http://www.4shared.com/file/sGYnr_3U/Mosque_Project.html
-----------
Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?xizs3prif3dia1d

سامحوني لصغر النوتة الحسابية
أرجو الدعاء


----------



## united 99 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتموه وما تقدموه

لدي ملاحظه ارجوا ان تؤخذ بصدر رحب

لقد تابعت المشاركات منذ البدايه ووجدت انه ينقصها التنطيم

لم يتم اختيار نموذج معين للمناقشه ( الحمولات وكيفية حسابها.. التحليل الانشائي... التصميم .. استخدام برنامج انشائي )
في منتصف الطريق تم عمل نموذج الخزان وانتقلنا اليه من غير انهاء لمناقشة المئذنه ( احترامي للاخ ميشيل )

تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري

في امان الله
لم يتم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

fatalfury قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا رفعت جزء من مشروع تخرجي السنه اللي فاتت
> وهو عبارة عن مسجد متعدد المستويات
> ودي لينكات التحميل
> ...


 
مشكور اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله خيرا
يسعدنا انضمامك للموضوع و للملتقي و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

united 99 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتي جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتموه وما تقدموه
> 
> ...


 
عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخي الكريم راجع المشاركة رقم 44 ستجد فيها المعطيات و الرسومات و لو دققت المشاركات الموجودة ستجد ان الأستاذ الفاضل ميشيل رجح الأنتهاء من دراسة الأحمال الرأسية ثم الخوض في احمال الأفقية
و طريقتنا في هذه السلسة هو واضح من عنوانها شاركني تعلم يعني الي عايز يتعلم هيعمل نموذج معانا و نسئل و نعرض مشكلاتنا الي قابلتنا اثناء التصميم و النمذجة اساسا للمئذنة لو حضرتك شفت قطاعها تأخذ وقت لأنها متغيرة من ارتفاع لأخر
اثناء تلك الدراسة لم يكن هناك من تقدم بنموذج غيري و لم اتمكن من الأكمال في النقاش لظروف ما و لم يتقدم احد اخر ليكمل النقاش و عليه تأجل اكمال المئذنة لتوافر وقت لديا فلو حضرتك تفضلت بعمل النموذج و اكملت النقاش مع اساتذتنا نكن لك من الشاكرين و لن يمانع الأساتذة من الرد علي حضرتك حتي لو تصادف العمل في الخزان مع المئذنة معا
اما بالنسبة لتنظيم المادة العلمية فهو ان شاء الله سيتفضل المشرفين بتقديم ذلك التنظيم ريثما ننتهي من موضوع محدد 
في انتظار مشاركتك الفعالة معنا و في انتظاركل عمل يدفع الموضوع للأمام 
كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لموضوع الأحمال الأفقية القادمة من الرياح او الزلازل في الخزان
هل سنقوم باستخدام الأحمال المكافئة استاتيكيا نظرا لأن ارتفاع المبني اقل من 100 متر؟؟؟؟؟
اين سيتم تركيز احمال الرياح او الزلازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## vulture1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز*
وربنا يوفق الجميع​


----------



## straider (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## رزكار ئاميدي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مهم تعلم الإنسان سيظل هناك أشياء يجب أن يتعلمها،وفقك الله


----------



## mo7amed_zahran (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صرح البناء (22 سبتمبر 2010)

منكم نتعلم ومن خبرتكم نستفاد


----------



## rabe380 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا جي معاكم بس حد يعرفني كيف التواصل


----------



## رامي2000 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## e.rh (28 سبتمبر 2010)

:75::75:الموضوع مهم جدا الله يجزيكم الخير ...:70:ولكن في بطء شديد في العمل يعني بالبداية كان في نمذجة للمءذنة المقترحة بعدين اتغيرت لخزان .....العمل المتشرك كتير مهم بس بده نظام وشوية وقت.
أنا أول مرة بعلق على هالموضوع وكنت من المتابعين فقط بس أعذروني على التدخل المباشر بس بجد كتير كنت متحمسة للنتاءج يلي ما شفت منها شي .....:82::82::82:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع الأحمال الأفقية القادمة من الرياح او الزلازل في الخزان
> هل سنقوم باستخدام الأحمال المكافئة استاتيكيا نظرا لأن ارتفاع المبني اقل من 100 متر؟؟؟؟؟
> اين سيتم تركيز احمال الرياح او الزلازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 سؤال رائع 
بخصوص احمال الرياح :
يتم حساب ضغط الرياح ثم حساب ضغط الرياح (سحب أو ضغط ) على حوائط الخزان وعلى الأعمدة أيضا

بخصوص أحمال الزلازل :
أولا لدينا مشكلة وهى كتلة السائل التى ستتحرك نتيجة للأهتزاز الناجم عن الزلزال علينا الأنتباه أن مركز ثقل تلك الكتلة غير ثابت نتيجة لحركة المياه فتلك الحركة ستؤدى لتغير مركز الكتلة ولكننا سنهمل تلك النقطة ولكنها يجب أن تراعى خاصة أنها ستؤدى لتوليد ضغط جانبى زائد على أحد حوائط الخزان نتيجة لحركة الماء داخل الخزان او ما يعرف بالضغط الديناميكى وقيمته ستزيد حتما عن الضغط الأستاتيكى فيجب مراعاة ذلك خاصة مع الخزانات ذات الحجوم الكبيرة وإلا تعرضت حوائط الخزان للإنهيار.

ثانيا : للتسهيل سوف نهمل تلك الجزئية ونقوم بأعتبار كتلة المياه كأنها جسم جاسئ 
الان كيف سنقوم بوضع كتلة المياه
إن مركز كتلة المياه بالخزان المفروض انها موجودة على أرتفاع = نصف أرتفاع المياه
فلو لدينا أرضية الخزان وسقف الخزان فيمكننا وضع نصف كتلة المياه بمركز ثقل السقف العلوى
ونصف كتلة الخزان بمركز ثقل السقف السفلى للخزان

وخطوات الحل ستكون كالتالى :
حساب كتلة الخزان وتركيزه نصف قيمتها للسطح العلوى للخزان ونصف قيمتها للسطح السفلى للخزان
عمل التحليل المودى والحصول على الذبذة الطبيعة للخزان فى أتجاه أكس للمود الأول والذبذبة الطبيعة للخزان للمود الاول فى أتجاه واى ومنها نحصل على 
Time period T in x direction
Time Period T in y direction
وبما أن الخزان متماثل لابد أن تكون الذبذبة الطبيعية للخزان فى أتجاه اكس هى نفسها الذبذبة الطبيعة للخزان فى أتجاه واى للمود الأول

نقوم بعد ذلك بأستخدام الطريقة الأستاتيكية لكود ال يو بى سى ubc 1997 وبذلك نحصل على تأثيرات أحمال الزلزال على الخزان
يمكننا أجراء نفس خطوات الحل على اعتبار الخزان فارغ لكن لاشك الحالة الأكثر تأثيرا ستكون والخزان ممتلئ بالمياه

سنتابع خطوات الحل بعد ذلك بشئ من التفصيل ببرنامج الساب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 سبتمبر 2010)

e.rh قال:


> :75::75:الموضوع مهم جدا الله يجزيكم الخير ...:70:ولكن في بطء شديد في العمل يعني بالبداية كان في نمذجة للمءذنة المقترحة بعدين اتغيرت لخزان .....العمل المتشرك كتير مهم بس بده نظام وشوية وقت.
> أنا أول مرة بعلق على هالموضوع وكنت من المتابعين فقط بس أعذروني على التدخل المباشر بس بجد كتير كنت متحمسة للنتاءج يلي ما شفت منها شي .....:82::82::82:


 الزميلة الفاضلة أهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب
وأعتذر لك عن التأخر فى تحديث المشاركات
ويشرفنا مشاركتك ومتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة
أهلا بك مرة أخرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد اجراء التحليل الأنشائى للخزان سنحصل على القيم التالية
اولا الصورة الأولى جهة اليمين توضح قيم الضغط الجانبى على حوائط الخزان وهى عند أعلا الخزان بصفر وعند قاع الخزان ب 3 طن للمتر المربع
أسفل الصورة بجهة اليسار نلاحظ خطوط الكنتور للعزوم بأسفل بلاطة الخزان وأقصى قيمة تم الحصول عليها والمشار أليها هى 7.8 طن - متر/ متر من البلاطة (وهى محصلة العزوم من وزن الماء + وزن الخزان ) والأحمال WORKING

ونلاحظ أن قيم العزوم بمنتصف بلاطة الخزان تكاد تكون بصفر تقريبا = 0.5 طن -متر/متر إن ذلك حدث نتيجة لتأثير الجزء الكابولى ( الظفرى) ببلاطة الخزان مما ساهم فى تقليل تلك العزوم الموجبة بمنتصف البلاطة 

بعد التصميم وباستخدام الكود البريطانى BS8110 يمكننا الحصول على النتائج التالية
يمكننا أستخدام شبكة من الحديد العلوى قطر 12مم / 50مم لكامل البلاطة 
وبالتحقق من عرض الشروخ عندى أقصى عزوم لن تتجاوز 0.12مم وهى أقل من النسبة المسموحة 0.15مم وبالتالى النتائج مقبولة

بالنسبة للحديد السفلى للبلاطة يمكننا أستخدام أسياخ قطر 12مم /100مم 
ويجب ألا نهمل التحقق من قيم القص على البلاطة خاصة عند المقطع المعرض لأقصى عزوم 

نأتى الان لتصميم الكمرات الخرسانية 

من الجزء السفلى من الصورة بجهة اليمين نجد ان أقصى عزوم على الكمرات ناجمة من الحمل الميت + وزن الماء هى 66 طن متر WORKING LOADS
بعد مراجعة نتائج تصميم المقطع الخرسانى نجد أنه يجب زيادة مقطع الكمرة الخرسانية ليصبح 30سم عرض * 90سم عمق
وبعد التصميم نحصل على النتائج التالية :
أقصى عزم تصميم = 100 طن متر
أقصى قوى قص = 51 طن
يتم تسليح الكمرة كالتالى 
تسليح علوى = 8 أسياخ قطر 25مم
تسليح سفلى = 3 أسياخ قطر 20 مم
الكانات = كانة قطر 10مم كل 150 مم

عرض الشروخ = 0.14مم أقل من العرض المسموح به

(ملاحظة : سيتم مراجعة تصميم الكمرات مرة اخرى بعد الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أحمال الزلازل والرياح )
ملاحظة : Fcu 25 N/mm2 and Fy 360 N/mm2


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لتصميم الحوائط الرأسية للخزان من خلال الصورة المرفقة يمكننا الحصول على القيم التالية

بالنسبة للتسليح الرأسى : أقصى عزوم ناجمة من ضغط المياه = 2.1 طن -متر working ولاحظ تركيز تلك العزوم عند مناطق الكمرات كما هو مشار بالصورة من جهة اليمين

بعد التصميم يمكننا الحصول على حديد رأسى قطر 12مم /150مم ولتسهيل عملية التفيذ سنستخدم الحديد لكل من الجهتين للحائط الجهة الملاصقة لسطح الماء والجهة الخارجية

ولن يتجاوز عرض الشروخ 0.06 مم 

بالنسبة للتسليح الافقى نلاحظ أقصى عزوم هى 1.6 طن -متر بمنتصف الحائط ويمكننا أستخدام قطر 12مم /150مم على أن يتم تكثيف الحديد عند الأركان نتيجة لوجود عزوم كبيرة تصل إلى حوالى 7 طن- متر ويمكن أستخدام حديد إضافى عند الأركان قطر 12مم / 75مم

الخطوات القادمة سنستكمل مناقشة الجزء الخاص بتأثيرات أحمال الزلازل والرياح مع تصميم الأعمدة للخزان
واعتذر لكم عن التأخر بتحديث ذلك الموضوع 
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لكم جميعا


----------



## م.إسلام (6 أكتوبر 2010)

و الله مجهود كبير , بس لو ممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا عن كتلة السائل التى ستتحرك نتيجة للأهتزاز الناجم عن الزلزال , إزاي أخدها في الإعتبار , إزاي احلل منشأ زي ده تحت هذا التأثير , ممكن كتاب أو مرجع بيتكلم عن كده , شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## م.إسلام (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا من المتابعين لدراسة حضرتك عن أساسيات علم الدينامك , فالموضوع عندي هنا صعب فهمه شويه , بس اتمنى من حضرتك تكمل شرح في الجزء الخاص بالدينامك في مشاركتك القيمه جدا حتى يتسنى لنا متابعة مشاركاتك اللتي لا تقدر بمال


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> أنا من المتابعين لدراسة حضرتك عن أساسيات علم الدينامك , فالموضوع عندي هنا صعب فهمه شويه , بس اتمنى من حضرتك تكمل شرح في الجزء الخاص بالدينامك في مشاركتك القيمه جدا حتى يتسنى لنا متابعة مشاركاتك اللتي لا تقدر بمال


 شكرا جزيلا لك وأتمنى أن يتاح لى مزيدا من الوقت حتى نستكمل بقية الشرح
ويشرفنى متابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة وكل الزملاء الأفاضل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

سوف نقوم الان بحساب أحمال الزلازل بناء على الكود UBC1997
هناك طريقتان يمكن الحل بهما من خلال كود يو بى سى 
الطريقة الأولى وهى طريقة مبسطة وغير معقدة وسوف نبدء بها وهى موجودة بالفقرة UBC 1997 sec 1634
تعتبر تلك الطريقة ان الخزان جسم جاسئ لذلك سيقوم بأختزال أكبر قدر من طاقة الزلزال بعكس المنشاءات المرنة والتى يكون لها قدر من المرونة يقلل من تأثيرات القوى الزلزالية

الطريقة ببساطة تنص على
Fb = 0.7 *Ca * I* W
حيث 
Fb القوة الأفقية للزلزال
ca = معامل يعتمد على المنطقة الزلزالية الواقع بها المنشأ
I = معامل درجة أهمية المنشأ وهو فى معظم الحالات يساوى 1 ولكن للأبنية الخاصة والمنشاءات الحيوية مثل المستشفيات والخزانات وخزانات الوقود قد تصل قيمته إلى 1.5 
w = الوزن الكلى للخزان مشتملا على وزن الماء + وزن الأحمال الميتة من خرسانات وتشطيبات 

المفروض أن تؤثر تلك القوة فى مركز جساءة الأحمال center of gravity of loads ( dead+water) 
وزن الماء = حجم الخزان * 1 = 12*12*3*1 =432 طن
وزن الخزان = من موديل الساب = 240 طن 

الوزن الأجمالى للخزان = 240 +432 = 672 طن 
من تلك الحسابات إذن w= 672 ton
من كود يو بى سى جدول 16-j سوف نفترض نوع التربة very dens soil and soft rock وبالتالى سوف نختار من الجدول نوع التربة Sc

من الجدول 16-q سنقوم بتحديد المعامل Ca
من الجدول ومن نوع التربة Sc وبأفتراض اننا فى منطقة زلزالية Zone 2B وهى منطقة متوسطة النشاط الزلزالى نجد ان ca ستساوى 0.24

الان يمكننا حساب القوى الزلزالية المؤثرة على الخزان وللتسهيل سنعتبر تلك القوة تؤثر فى مركز ثقل قاعد الخزان 
Fb = 0.7 *0.24*1*672 =112.89 ton


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الطريقة الثانية وهى ليست مبسطة كالطريقة الأولى وهى تعتمد على الفقرة 1630.2 من كود ال يو بى سى
وهى تنص على التالى 
V=Cv/R * I/T
بحيث V لا تزيد عن
2.5 * Ca/R *I *W
ولا تقل عن :
0.11 *Ca * I * W

ما يهمنا هنا هو المعامل R وحساب Time Period T
من التحليل المودى للخزان على أن يشتمل على كتلة الماء سيتم الحصول على T
من الجدول 16-p بالكود سيتم الحصول على القيمة R والتى تساوى 2.2 وهى توضح فلسفة الكود فى أن الخزان سوف يختزل أكبر قدر من طاقة الزلزال

القيم Cv and Ca سيتم الحصول عليها من الكود بناء على نوع التربة والمنطقة الزلزالية
وهى ستساوى Ca = 0.24
Cv = 0.32

واضح ان تأثيرات الرياح مقارنة بقيم الزلزال تكاد لا تذكر


----------



## lovesemsem (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاااااااااز


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> ممتاااااااااز


 أشكرك ويشرفنى متابعتك تلك الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mmken2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 شكرا جزيلا لك ويسعدنى متابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

سوف نقوم الان بحساب أحمال الزلزال بالطريقة الثانية المشار إليها
أولا علينا حساب الزمن الدورى tIME PERIOD T للخزان
يمكننا ذلك عن طريق أستخدام برنامج الساب أو عن طريق الحل اليدوى
أولا الحل اليدوى 
سنقوم بوضع قوة أفقية تساوى ا كيلو نيوتن بمنتصف أرضية الخزان
سنقوم بحل الموديل وقراءة الأزاحة الأفقية لأرضية الخزان 
سنجد انها تساوى 0.000129969 متر
سنقوم الان بحساب جساءة الأسبرنج : المسالة ببساطة كابولى ترتكز عند أعلاه كتلة = وزن الخزان + وزن المياه
بالتالى :
k= fORCE/HORIZONTAL DISPLACEMNT = 1/0.000129969
K= 7964.12 كيلونيوتن \متر
سنقوم الان بحساب أوميجا = الجذر التربيعى لجساءة الخزان مقسوما على كتلة الخزان + كتلة الماء
أوميجا = الجذر التربيعى 7964,12 \672 طن = 3.44
Time Period T = 2 pi\omega = 2*3.14/3.44 =2 second

يمكننا عمل التحليل المودى ببرنامج الساب على أن تضاف كتلة الماء ككتلة أضافية لقاعدة الخزان وسيتم ذلك عن طريق الخطوات التالية
1- حساب كتلة أرضية الخزان = سمك الأرضية * كثافة الخرسانة = 0.625 طن للمتر المربع
2- لنفرض أننا قمنا بتحديد مقطع الأرضية ببرنامج الساب وليكن S1
3- من قائمة define>section properties>area section >select section s1
4- بعد ذلك نضغط على أختيار set modifiers وأمام الكتلة mass modifier نكتب الرقم 5.8 بدلا من الرقم 1
فى تلك الحالة سيقوم برنامج الساب بمضاعفة تلك الكتلة 5.8 مرات أى ستصبح 3.625 طن للمتر المربع وهو ما يساوى كتلة المياه + كتلة أرضية الخزان الخرسانية

بعد الحل ببرنامج الساب سنحصل على time period T يساوى 2.33 ثانية وهى قريبة من القيمة التقريبية التى حصلنا عليها بالحل اليدوى والتى تساوى 2 ثانية 

سنبدء الان بتطبيق معادلات الكود :


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

من خلال الحل ببرنامج الساب كما هو موضح سنجد ان القوة الزلزالية بأتجاه أكس تساوى 67.92 طن
وفى أتجاه واى ستساوى نفس القيمة

تقريبا كل من الطريقتين قادتنا لنفس النتيجة 

ومن خلال الحل سنجد ان الأعمدة غير كافية لمقاومة تلك القوى وعلينا بزيادة أبعاد الأعمدة الخرسانية
وبأستكمال عملية الحل سسنجد أنه لابد من زيادة مقاطع الأعمدة حتى تكون 70 سم فى 70 سم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تبقى لنا سؤال الزميل الفاضل المهندس life for rentبخصوص الأنحناء الرأسى الخاص بالكوابيل (الكمرات ) الحاملة لقاعدة الخزان
سنجرى الان ذلك التحقق لمراجعة النتائج 
من خلال نموذج الساب نجد أن أقصى أنحناء رأسى للكابولى cantilever beamنتيجة وزن المياه لم يتجاوز 7 مم ونتيجة لوزن الخزان لم يتجاوز 4 مم وهى قيم مقبولة وفى الحدود المسموح بها 

وبذلك نكون قد أكملنا الدراسة الأنشائية والتصميم للخزان 
إنها دراسة موجزة ومبسطة وأعتذر لكم عن ذلك 
وأترك المجال لبقية زملائنا الأفاضل حتى يشاركونا بخبراتهم ومقترحاتهم ومناقشاتهم كالزميل الفاضل م أسامة نواره والمهندس محيى والزميلة أقرإ وإرتقى والزميل لاف فور رنت وكل الزملاء الموقرين ومما لا شك فيه أن مناقشاتهم سيكون لها نفع جزيل وستعالج الكثير من الأمور التى لم نتطرق إليها

ولنلتقى دائما بكل الخير والود على نافذة العلم والنور ملتقى المهندسيين العرب
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لكم جميعا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكرك بشدة استاذنا الفاضل ميشيل ادوار 
هل من الممكن ان اطلب من حضرتك قبل الأنتقال لدراسة منشأ اخر فرصة ايام قليلة لنتمكن من دراسة التأثير الديناميكي علي الخزان و طرح اسئلتنا بعد الدراسة الزلزالية و بعدها ننتقل لدراسة منشأ اخر
لا اعرف ان كان باقي الأعضاء المتابعين للدراسة يتفقون معي حول تلك النقطة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟ 
عموما مجهوداتك حضرتك فوق الممتازة تستحق التقييم و الشكر و العرفان


----------



## life for rent (6 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> و الله مجهود كبير , بس لو ممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا عن كتلة السائل التى ستتحرك نتيجة للأهتزاز الناجم عن الزلزال , إزاي أخدها في الإعتبار , إزاي احلل منشأ زي ده تحت هذا التأثير , ممكن كتاب أو مرجع بيتكلم عن كده , شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الكبير



السلام عليكم






اذا اعطى سائل فى اناء مفتوح عجلة منتظمة a فانى بعد زمن معين يتحرك الاناء كوحدة as a solid body وبالتالى لا توجد حركة نسبية بين جزيئات السائل وبعضها او بينه وبين الاناء الحاوى له اى لا يوجد shear stresses وفى هذه الحالة يمكن استخدام قوانين ال static fluid لكن مع ادخال العجلة فى الحسابات 
وكما نرى ان الضغط يتغير فى الاتجاه الافقى واشارة السالب تعنى ان الضغط يقل كلما اتجهنا فى اتجاه العجلة الى اليمين
اما فى حالة ان التانك محتويا على سائل ويتحرك رأسيا الى اعلى بعجلة منتظمة az فان الضغط يزداد طرديا مع زيادة العجلة الراسى الى اعلى ويظل سطح السائل افقيا مالم يتعرض الى عجلة افقية ax

اما فى حالة ال uniform rotation about vertical axis 




ففى حالة عدم انسكاب السائل كما فى التانك.......فسيكون حجم السائل قبل الدوران يساوى حجم السائل بعد الدوران
ويجب حساب الضغط عند كل من نقطة 1 و2 P=gamma*h
وسيتم حساب ال h من خلال حساب السرعة الزاوية الاول كما فى الصورة w (angular velocity


----------



## life for rent (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لصاحبة الموضوع المهندسة اقرا وارتقى والاستاذ الفاضل ميشيل ادوارد على المجهود المبذول وعلى كم المعلومات اللى استفدناها من حضراتكم
جزاكم الله خيييييييرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لصاحبة الموضوع المهندسة اقرا وارتقى والاستاذ الفاضل ميشيل ادوارد على المجهود المبذول وعلى كم المعلومات اللى استفدناها من حضراتكم
> جزاكم الله خيييييييرا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته حقيقة مشاركاتك كلها قيمة و فعالة اخي م احمد بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه و فضله كل مشاركاتك تستحق التقييم خصوصا و انك حديث التخرج:12: ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
اسمح لي بمصدر تلك المعلومات التي ذكرتها في المشاركة رقم لو امكن ترفعها لنا او تعطي لنا رابط نبحث من خلاله


----------



## م.إسلام (7 أكتوبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يعزك و يكرم أصلك , شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## life for rent (8 أكتوبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته حقيقة مشاركاتك كلها قيمة و فعالة اخي م احمد بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه و فضله كل مشاركاتك تستحق التقييم خصوصا و انك حديث التخرج:12: ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
> اسمح لي بمصدر تلك المعلومات التي ذكرتها في المشاركة رقم لو امكن ترفعها لنا او تعطي لنا رابط نبحث من خلاله



بداية اشكر حضرتك على كلماتك الطيبة فى حقى جزاكى الله كل خير.........لكن بالنسبة لمصدر المعلومات هى من مادة ميكانيكا الموائع والتى درسناها فى كلية الهندسة وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنى اعرف انظم الورق والكتب اللى عندى علشان دى حاجات مضى عليها سنين علشان ارفعوا للمنتدى



م.إسلام قال:


> الله يعزك و يكرم أصلك , شكرا جزيلا لك


جزاك الله كل خيييير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> اعرف انظم الورق والكتب اللى عندى علشان دى حاجات مضى عليها سنين علشان ارفعوا للمنتدى


 
شاكرين افاضالك في الأنتظار ان شاء الله

جزاك الله كل خيييير


----------



## lovesemsem (8 أكتوبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


>



الحقيقة انا مبسوط جدا جدا من الموضوع دة ومن اللى فتح الموضوع دة........بجد عرفتونا يعنى ايه تصميم وخلتونا نهتم بحاجات اكثر اهمية من العمود والكمرة اللى حفظناهم 
لكن انا حابب اتسائل عن شىء مهم الاحظ فى هذه الصورة ان قوى الشد 55 ton انها تقل تدريجيا لحد ماتبقى بصفر اعلى الحائط؟؟


----------



## life for rent (8 أكتوبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> لكن انا حابب اتسائل عن شىء مهم الاحظ فى هذه الصورة ان قوى الشد 55 ton انها تقل تدريجيا لحد ماتبقى بصفر اعلى الحائط؟؟



السلام عليكم
كلامك مظبوط فعلا......هذا الشد يقل تدريجيا الى ان يساوى صفر عند اعلى الحائط نتيجة ما يسمى بال arch action ودى خاصية موجودة فى الكمر العميق كما تلاحظ فى الصورة


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع متميز وشيق ويخدم تطوير المهندس


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/Mecheil.edwar​السلام عليكم 
أولا حمد الله على السلامه وبعد طول انتظار وغياب ادعو الله ان تكون جميع امورك بخير ان شاء الله
ولكن لى عتاب عليك فواضح ان وقتك ليس ملكك لانه بعد الدراسه الممتازه للزلازل على الخزان لم توضح لنا الشرح التفصيلى لتصميم قطاع اعمده الخزان وكذلك تأثير الزلازل على تسليح وقطاعات جدران وارضية الخزان وكذلك على اساسات الخزان نفسه 
والاهم من ذلك معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب للخزان وكذلك معامل الامان ضد الانزلاق 
ففضلا لاامرا برجاء تكملة الدراسة الشيقه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أم إسحاق (13 أكتوبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كلامك مظبوط فعلا......هذا الشد يقل تدريجيا الى ان يساوى صفر عند اعلى الحائط نتيجة ما يسمى بال arch action ودى خاصية موجودة فى الكمر العميق كما تلاحظ فى الصورة


 
الصراحة جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومة دى
كتير جدا كان بيشغل بالى الموضوع ده
وسالت عنه كتيييييييييييير


----------



## ابوحباجا (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اشكركم جميعا على هذا الموضوع الرائع و انا في غاية السعادة و متحمس جدا لذلك الموضوع الذي سيعم بالفائدة عليا و على الجميع 
بالنسبة لنمذجة المنارة هل يمكن عمل نمذجة على الساب مباشرة و ذلك من خلال نمذجة القطاع السفلي و ليكن مربع و عمل Extrode Line to Shell و بعد ذلك نقوم بالتقسيم و من ثم نقوم بتكرار باقي القطاعات بنفس الطريقة السابقة من خلال التعديل في قيم الجريد لاين و نكرر نفس العمل السابق حتى القطاع العلوي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/mecheil.edwar​
> السلام عليكم
> أولا حمد الله على السلامه وبعد طول انتظار وغياب ادعو الله ان تكون جميع امورك بخير ان شاء الله
> ولكن لى عتاب عليك فواضح ان وقتك ليس ملكك لانه بعد الدراسه الممتازه للزلازل على الخزان لم توضح لنا الشرح التفصيلى لتصميم قطاع اعمده الخزان وكذلك تأثير الزلازل على تسليح وقطاعات جدران وارضية الخزان وكذلك على اساسات الخزان نفسه
> ...


عليكم السلام مهندس أسامة
وأعتذر لك ولكل الزملاء عن التأخر فى الرد على المشاركات 
وسوف يتم توضيح النقاط المشار إليها 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أكتوبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> نشكرك بشدة استاذنا الفاضل ميشيل ادوار
> هل من الممكن ان اطلب من حضرتك قبل الأنتقال لدراسة منشأ اخر فرصة ايام قليلة لنتمكن من دراسة التأثير الديناميكي علي الخزان و طرح اسئلتنا بعد الدراسة الزلزالية و بعدها ننتقل لدراسة منشأ اخر
> لا اعرف ان كان باقي الأعضاء المتابعين للدراسة يتفقون معي حول تلك النقطة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟
> عموما مجهوداتك حضرتك فوق الممتازة تستحق التقييم و الشكر و العرفان


 أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة 
ويسعدنى ان نتناقش جميعا فى أى نقاط بخصوص دراسة الخزان 
وعلى الرحب والسعة لأى أستفسار كلما سمح الوقت بذلك
واشكر الزميل الفاضل المهندس life for rent لمساهماته البناءة والمفيدة والمعلومات القيمة التى يضيفها لتلك الدراسة


----------



## karima 86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام 
كيف يمكنني المساركة أنا لست مهندسة أنا تقنية متخصص فى gini civil أنا أعمل تصاميم les plan de beton arme أنا أسفة لا أعرف الإنجليزية ولا حتى ترجمة من الفرنسية للغة العربية ولكن سأحاول أن أفهم لا عليكم فقط قولو لي بما أساعدكم أرحوكم أجيبوني.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أكتوبر 2010)

karima 86 قال:


> سلام
> كيف يمكنني المساركة أنا لست مهندسة أنا تقنية متخصص فى gini civil أنا أعمل تصاميم les plan de beton arme أنا أسفة لا أعرف الإنجليزية ولا حتى ترجمة من الفرنسية للغة العربية ولكن سأحاول أن أفهم لا عليكم فقط قولو لي بما أساعدكم أرحوكم أجيبوني.


 most welcome
What does it mean gini civil and plan de beton arme


----------



## lovesemsem (15 أكتوبر 2010)

كان ليا سؤال بعد اذنكوا
هو زمن الموجة الاساسى للمنشا بالبلدى كدة هو زمن الموجة الكاملة 
طيب تحت تأثير ايه بالظبط؟
ياترى تحت تأثير تسارع الزلزال
يعنى باجى بمنحنى التسارع مع الزمن للزلزال اللى هيضرب المنشا واشوف فيه زمن الموجة الكاملة 
ولا بيعبر عن ايه بالظبط


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ايضا لي استفسار عن المودات الثلاث و الأوميجا الخاصة بهم من اين نحصل عليهم هل كل منشأ بنقوم بعمل نموذج له في المختبر و نحدد له الثلاث مودات ام ماذا ؟ اعتذر ان كانت الأسئلة ساذجة لأني مبتدئة في علم ديناميكا المنشئات


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واعتق وجهك وجسدك من النار وجعلك بجوار الرسول الكريم بالجنة انشاء الله*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى هذا الرابط لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت موضوع آخر غيره

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> انا ايضا لي استفسار عن المودات الثلاث و الأوميجا الخاصة بهم من اين نحصل عليهم هل كل منشأ بنقوم بعمل نموذج له في المختبر و نحدد له الثلاث مودات ام ماذا ؟ اعتذر ان كانت الأسئلة ساذجة لأني مبتدئة في علم ديناميكا المنشئات


المهندسة إقرأ والمهندس lovesemsem
بخصوص المودات الثلاثة وال time period دى خواص من خواص المادة أو المنشأ بصفة عامة
يعنى ببساطة مثلما نقول كثافة الحديد بكذا إنها خاصية من خصائص المادة
بالمثل كل منشأ له خصائص تتعلق بموضوع الأهنزاز وهى الذبذبة الطبيعية natural frequency 
ويمكن الحصول عليها عن طريق المعمل أو عن طريق طريقية نظرية حسابية تقريبية وهى التى قمنا بأستخدامها وشرح تلك الطريقة أو التحليل المودى للمنشأ هو من أول أساسيات علم ديناميكيا الأنشاءات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عودة حميدة الأخ و الزميل الفاضل ميشيل
بالنسبة لموضوع الزلازل يا ريت لو تعطي مثلا عدة نقاط و نعتبرها كعناوين رئيسية لدراسة الزلازل او مثلا step by step و لو تحب حضرتك ننتقل بذلك التساؤل لموضوع الداينميك لأنه موضوع مثبت يسهل الرجوع له نذهب بالمشاركة الي هناك
عندما رجعت للمشاركة رقم 210 من حضرتك فهمت كيف حصلنا علي الأوميجا سواء يدوي او من الساب 
هل حضرتك قمت بعمل حالات تحميل؟
يعني عندما وضعت كتلة المياه مركزة في قاع الخزان كان فقط لحساب الأوميجا ثم عملنا نموذج اخر لأستكمال الحل؟
و اين هنا المودات الثلاث
معذرة للأسئلة الكثيرة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بطريقة مبسطة 
الذبذبة الطبيعية أو ال nATURAL FREQUENCY للبناء هى خاصية من خصائص البناء
كل بناء له ذبذبة واحدة أو عدة ذبذبات أو ترددات.

إذا تعرض لأهنزاز يتطابق تردده مع أى من تلك الترددات للبناء سوف يخدث للبناء ما يعرف ب ظاهرة الرنين والتى تعنى ببساطة أن المنشاء سيهنز إلى مالانهاية ( والتى ستقود حتما البناء للأنهيار)

كيف يتم الحصول على تلك القيم :
عن طريق التحليل الديناميكى للمنشاء أو ما يعرف ب MODAL ANALYSIS
من خلال التحليل المودى يمكننا الحصول على قيم الترددات الطبيعية NATURAL FREQUENCY


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> عودة حميدة الأخ و الزميل الفاضل ميشيل
> بالنسبة لموضوع الزلازل يا ريت لو تعطي مثلا عدة نقاط و نعتبرها كعناوين رئيسية لدراسة الزلازل او مثلا step by step و لو تحب حضرتك ننتقل بذلك التساؤل لموضوع الداينميك لأنه موضوع مثبت يسهل الرجوع له نذهب بالمشاركة الي هناك


 
أن شاء الله نستكمل موضوع الديناميك ونشرح تلك النقاط


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أن شاء الله نستكمل موضوع الديناميك ونشرح تلك النقاط


 
اهلا اخ ميشيل - عود حميد - ولعل المانع خير 
ونحن في انتظار استكمال موضوعك الشيق


----------



## محمد حارس (21 أبريل 2011)

الي استاذي و معلمي خالد الازهري بخصوص ان احمال الزلازل working load نرى انه في الكود المصري للاحمال لسنة 2008 تم التعامل معها على انها احمال ultimate load وذلك في الصفحة رقم 1 في الكود اما باقي الاحمال فهي working load


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
لمازل توقف الموضوع وايم المهندس ميخائيل واتزكر كلمتك الخير فى انهاءة وليس فى بدايتة عموما جزاك الله الخير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لمازل توقف الموضوع
> جزاك الله الخير


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
وأهلا بك مهندس تحسونة ويشرفنا أن نلتقى بك 
ولو لديك أى أستفسار أو تساؤل سيشرفنى أن نتناقش معا 
لقد طرحت الزميلة الفاضلة إقرأ موضوع تصميم الماذن وبعد ذلك تم طرح موضوع تصميم خزان ولو أى من الزملاء يقوم بالمشاركة بموضوعات أو بطرح أسئلة سيساهم فى تفعيل المناقشات مرة أخرى

تقبل منى خالص الشكر 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 أبريل 2011)

مهندس مخائيل 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
فى تصميم المازنة اعتقد انها لم تنتهى وما هو التاثير الديناميكى عليها كدزلك فى الخزان لقد اتبعت اسلوب الاستاتيكى فى دراسة الزلزال اين ازا التاثير الديناميكى عليهم واين التصميم النهائى للمازنة ونحن لم نستطيع ان نمثلها على الساب او ناتى الناتشرال فريكوانسسى لها 

عموما نشكرا على مجهوداتك ولكن ننتظر منك اكثلر من زلك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> فى تصميم المازنة اعتقد انها لم تنتهى
> 
> وما هو التاثير الديناميكى عليها
> فى الخزان لقد اتبعت اسلوب الاستاتيكى فى دراسة الزلزال اين ازا التاثير الديناميكى عليهم واين التصميم النهائى للمازنة ونحن لم نستطيع ان نمثلها على الساب او ناتى الناتشرال فريكوانسسى لها


 
معك حق فيما تقول .. وأود أن أشكرك على ذلك التشجيع الذى يحفزنا على مواصلة البحث والمناقشات مرة أخرى 

ولكن بخصوص الزلازل والتحليل الديناميكى .. كان لدى موضوع سابق عن ديناميكا الأنشاءات .. وأود لو يسمح الوقت بتفعيل ذلك الموضوع مرة أخرى ومناقشة تلك النقاط جميعا فى موضوع ديناميكا الأنشاءات ... أنها دراسة رائعة جدا .. وموضوع يحتاج منا قدر من الأهتمام والمثابرة ..

لذلك لم أقدم تفاصيل كثيرة فقط بغرض شرح النقاط بموضوع ديناميكا المنشاءات 

أما بخصوص تمثيل المئذنة على الساب ... فيمكنك ذلك بكل سهولة ومن خلال التحليل المودى يمكنك الحصول على قيم الترددات الطبيعية للمئذنة ... ومنها يمكنك أستخدام تلك القيم فى حساب قوى الزلازل إما بالطريقة الأستاتيكية أو يمكنك إجراء response spectrum analysis 

على كل بإذن الله سنعود مرة أخرى لموضوع ديناميكا الأنشاءات وسوف نناقش تلك النقاط بالتفصيل

وسوف أقوم بأستكمال موضوع تصميم المئذنة مرة أخرى ... 

أما بخصوص تصميم الخزان .. فتقريب الخزان على أساس أنه single degree of freedom أعتقد أنه تقريب مقبول وبالتالى يمكنك الحصول على قيمة الذبذبة الطبيعية للخزان من المعادلة :
أوميجا = الجذر التربيعى ل جساءة الخزان / كتلة الخزان + كتلة الماء

وسواء استخدمت response spectrum analysis أو الطريقة الأستاتيكية فكل منهما سيقود لنفس القيمة لأن المنشأ ذو درجة حرية = 1

لو لديك أى أستفسار أهلا بك


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكة مهندس ميخائل على سعة صدرك التى تحسسسسسسسسسد عليها 
لكن هل تقصد فى المازنة ان احنا نقسمها الى قطعات حسب الارتفعات والسكشن لها ونعمل لها لابمد ماس و ونجيب النترال فريكونس الدقيق ونشتغل بعد كدة يدوى انا اسف لم افهم ماتعنية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> شكرا لكة مهندس ميخائل على سعة صدرك التى تحسسسسسسسسسد عليها
> لكن هل تقصد فى المازنة ان احنا نقسمها الى قطعات حسب الارتفعات والسكشن لها ونعمل لها لابمد ماس و ونجيب النترال فريكونس الدقيق ونشتغل بعد كدة يدوى انا اسف لم افهم ماتعنية


 
لأ المئذنة صعب حلها يدوى 
الحل اليدوى فقط للخزان ..
بينما المئذنة بعد عمل النموذج لها وبإجراء التحليل المودى سيكون لديك إختياران
الأختبار الأول هو الحصول على الذبذبة الطبيعية للمود الأول فى إتجاه أكس وليكن T1
ثم بعد ذلك الحصول على الذبذبة الطبيعية للمود الأول فى أتجاه واى وليكن T2

ثم بعد ذلك يمكنك حساب قوى الزلزال من خلال الطريقة الأستاتيكية المعروفة والتى تعتمد على تردد المنشأ ....
مرة بأتجاه أكس وستستخدم فى تلك الحالة T1
ومرة أخرى بأتجاه واى وستسخدم فى تلك الحالة T2

أما لو شئت بعمل ال Response Spectrum Analysis فيمكنك إجراء ذلك أيضا ببرنامج الساب أو الأينابس


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 أبريل 2011)

الى انا قصدتة مهندس ميخائيل ان عمل موديل للمازنة على اليتاب صعب ولو عند حضرتك طريفة اتمنى انك ترفقها لزلك قلت انك ممكن تحلها يدوى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> الى انا قصدتة مهندس ميخائيل ان عمل موديل للمازنة على اليتاب صعب ولو عند حضرتك طريفة اتمنى انك ترفقها لزلك قلت انك ممكن تحلها يدوى


 ممكن أستخدام الساب ولا داعى للأيتابس
الساب يقوم بعمل تحليل مودى لاى منشأ Modal analysis


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 أبريل 2011)

مهندسنا 
انا اقصد النمزجة عموما وليس البرنامج المستخدم لو عندك بس طريفة النمزجة ياريت ترفقها
لانها فى تدخلات وميول وساعات بيكون الحائط نص قطرة اقل من اللى اسفلة والى بيربط الاتنين هى شيل افقية كانها كانتليفر لا اعرف اتمنى لو عندك طريقة النمزجة نكون شاكرين
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> مهندسنا
> انا اقصد النمزجة عموما وليس البرنامج المستخدم لو عندك بس طريفة النمزجة ياريت ترفقها
> لانها فى تدخلات وميول وساعات بيكون الحائط نص قطرة اقل من اللى اسفلة والى بيربط الاتنين هى شيل افقية كانها كانتليفر لا اعرف اتمنى لو عندك طريقة النمزجة نكون شاكرين
> والسلام عليكم


 سوف أقوم بعمل موديل بعناصر قشرية وأرفقه بالموضوع


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لاستجابتك مهندس ميخائيل


----------



## محمود حابر محمود (21 يونيو 2012)

فكرة جميل جدا ونفسى حد يطبقها فعلا فى الدول العربية ونتعلم بقى نبقى احسن ن الغرب فى حاجة مش هنفضل طول عمرنا نقلدهم نفسى نختررررررررررع


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (3 يوليو 2012)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سوف أقوم بعمل موديل بعناصر قشرية وأرفقه بالموضوع



ونحن بانتظار الموديل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يعود بنا الموضوع مرة اخري الي ان اساس دراسة معظم المنشئات غير التقليدية تصب في النهاية الي دراسة ديناميكا المنشئات
و اضيف سؤالا هل تصميم المنشئات الصناعية تتم بدراسة ديناميكة للمنشأ حتي و ان كان محدود الأرتفاع 
برجاء من لديه مراجع عن التصميم الأنشائي للمنشئات الصناعية ان يتفضل بارشادنا اليها


----------



## miranda kodab (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
دي اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى الرائع ده وصراحه الفكره التعليميه دي جميله جدا ونتمنى كلنا نشارك ونستفيد وجزاكم الله خيرا:19:


----------

